# Αποφθέγματα - Αποφεύγματα: Το είπε... Δεν το είπε...



## LostVerse (Apr 11, 2010)

*(Σκοπίμως ή μη) λανθασμένη παράθεση αποφθεγμάτων αρχαίων Ελλήνων*

Αρκετές φορές αρχαίοι Έλληνες έχουν πέσει θύματα είτε κακής ανάγνωσης είτε σκοπιμοτήτων, με αποτέλεσμα να τους αποδίδονται φράσεις που ουδέποτε είπαν. Ορισμένα παραδείγματα και πηγές:

* "In war, truth is the first casualty" - * «Στον πόλεμο, το πρώτο θύμα είναι η αλήθεια.»
Αποδίδεται στον Αισχύλο

*"Only the dead have seen the end of war" - «*Μόνο οι νεκροί έχουν δει το τέλος του πολέμου.»
Αποδίδεται στον Πλάτωνα

Και βέβαια το πολύ γνωστό και πρόσφατο Η δημοκρατία μας αυτοκαταστρέφεται
Αποδίδεται στον Ισοκράτη

Κάθε σκέψη ή άλλες περιπτώσεις ευπρόσδεκτες.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2010)

Πολύ καλή ιδέα η δημιουργία ενός τέτοιου νήματος.

Έχω στο παρελθόν εντοπίσει αρκετά τέτοια, κυρίως εκεί που ξένοι ζητούσαν να βρούμε το πρωτότυπο αποφθεγμάτων που κυκλοφορούν στο διαδίκτυο στα αγγλικά. Το πρωτότυπο δεν βρισκόταν πουθενά γιατί ο αρχαίος δεν είχε πει ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο ή το είχε πει τόσο διαφορετικά που θα έπρεπε να γνωρίζεις το σύνολο του έργου του για να εντοπίσεις πού και πώς ξεκίνησε η διαστρέβλωση. Οπότε θα έχω να φέρω πράγματα εδώ.

Προς το παρόν, άλλαξα τον τίτλο. Το «αποφεύγματα» δεν είναι απλώς μια δημιουργική λεξιπλασία, αλλά και ένα συνηθισμένο ορθογραφικό λάθος. Πατήστε στον τύπο των ήλων, ω άπιστοι Θωμάδες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2010)

Music gives a soul to the universe, wings to the mind, flight to the imagination, and life to everything.
Του «Πλάτωνα»
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=7325


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2011)

Σήμερα ο Στ. Κασιμάτης στη Καθημερινή μεταφέρει μια από αυτές τις μυθικές, τις φανταστικές στιχομυθίες που δεν έγιναν ποτέ. 

Αλλά, για να μην σας κουράζω με ένα ατυχές remake, προτιμώ να σας παρουσιάσω το πρωτότυπο, δηλαδή τον διάλογο μεταξύ της θρυλικής βουλευτίνας των Εργατικών Μπέσι Μπράντοκ και του Ουίνστον Τσόρτσιλ: «Ουίνστον, είσαι μεθυσμένος!» Και η απάντηση του Ουίνστον: «Μπέσι, είσαι άσχημη. Αύριο όμως εγώ θα είμαι ξεμέθυστος». (Σημειωτέον ότι η Μπράντοκ ήταν τέρας ασχήμιας...)​
Αντιγράφω από τη Wikipedia:

[Bessie Braddock] is often erroneously credited with a celebrated exchange of insults with Winston Churchill, also ascribed to Nancy Astor:
Braddock: "Winston, you are drunk, and what's more you are disgustingly drunk."
Churchill: "Bessie, my dear, you are ugly, and what's more, you are disgustingly ugly. But tomorrow I shall be sober and you will still be disgustingly ugly."​​
Ήταν ακριβής ο Σ.Κ. ως προς την ασχήμια της Μπράντοκ. Το εξώφυλλο βιογραφίας της:





Αξίζει να προστεθεί εδώ σύνδεσμος σε κείμενο του Simon Hoggart για διάφορους παρόμοιους πολιτικούς μύθους:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...as-True-tales-just-great-political-myths.html

You could fill a book with what Winston Churchill didn't say. It would be almost as long as one made up of genuine quotes.

There's no record of the occasion when the Labour MP Bessie Braddock said: "You are drunk!" and he replied: "And you, madam, are ugly. But I shall be sober in the morning." It was an old gag, even then.

As was the time when he passed an office in Parliament and heard an MP bellowing. "He's talking to Edinburgh," someone explained. "Then why doesn't he use the telephone?" Churchill replied. Or rather he didn't.

Nor did he say: "An empty taxi drew up at the Commons and Mr Attlee got out." Churchill was unhappy that people believed he had said it, so he tried - and failed - to set the record straight.

The truth was that, behind the party political knockabout, he had great admiration for Attlee, who as Deputy Prime Minister had been a stalwart colleague through the war.

But people assumed that the mighty Churchill must look down on the quiet, diminutive Labour leader, and of course the jibe stuck.​


----------



## SBE (May 22, 2011)

Αμάν βρε Νίκελ βάλε καμιά καλυτερη φωτογραφία της γυναίκας. μία που να χαμογελάει τουλάχιστον!





Κι εδω η Νάνσυ Άστορ


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 5, 2011)

_You may not be interested in war, but war is interested in you._ 

Υποτίθεται ότι το είπε ο Λέων Τρότσκι, αλλά έχει αμφισβητηθεί. Ενδεικτικά: http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Leon_Trotsky#Misattributed


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2012)

Με τίτλο «Αυτό δεν το είπε ο Σουρής», ο sarant αναφέρεται σήμερα σε ποίημα του Αλέξανδρου Σούτσου, το οποίο, μετά από ελαφρά παραμόρφωση, αποδόθηκε στον Σουρή. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτούς τους δύο τούς μπερδεύουν συχνά.

Με την ευκαιρία γίνεται γενικότερη αναφορά σε αποφθέγματα που κυκλοφορούν με εσφαλμένη πατρότητα / απόδοση της πατρότητας (misattributions), υπάρχει παραπομπή στη *List of misquotations* της Wikipedia και ειδικότερη αναφορά γίνεται στο βολταιρικό «Διαφωνώ με όσα λες αλλά θα υπερασπιστώ μέχρι θανάτου το δικαίωμά σου να τα λες», που βρίσκεται στην κορυφή της λίστας.

Σε σχέση με την εσφαλμένη απόδοση της πατρότητας ενός αποφθέγματος ή παραθέματος, θεωρώ πολύ υπεύθυνη και άξια μελέτης την προσέγγιση που υιοθετεί ο ιστότοπος των Wikiquotes. Αντιγράφω (τα έντονα, δικά μου):

*Wikiquote: Misattribution*

A misattributed quote is one that has been popularly, or notably, attributed to a person, but for which evidence indicates that no such quote has been authored by that person. A quote is misattributed where it clearly originated from other than the page's subject, or strong evidence provides no credibility to any claim of his or her authorship. Unless a quote can be proven to originate elsewhere it is of course very difficult or impossible to "prove" it did not originate with a cited author, but there are usually strong bodies of evidence which lead one to conclude the person should be assumed not to have made the remark, until proven otherwise.

Misattributions may arise for any number of reasons, including:


 innocent errors in translation or restatement of an original quote
 incorrect identification between two authors of similar quotes
 use by a later author of a quote actually by an earlier author
 slander of the purported author by attributing detestable comments to that author
 overzealous defense of a belief by attributing statements in support of that belief to an authoritative figure

*Wikiquote's policy on misattributions is to include them, but to clearly identify them as misattributions by placing them in a "Misattributed" section, and to identify to the greatest extent possible the actual author and how the quote became misattributed. The reason we include such quotes is to deal with quotes we have discovered to be mistakenly or doubtfully attributed. If we were merely to delete all these quotes, it would only be a matter of time before they were added once again.*

In order for a quote to be listed as "misattributed" we must show two things. First, a verifiable source showing that someone has attributed the quote to the purported author (as with Clinton's asserting that this was a Franklin quote), and second, some evidence that the attribution is a mistake (either by reference to the correct author, or by reference to an unsuccessful search for evidence that the purported author made that statement). A quote can not really be called "misattributed" - and should not be included at all - if no one is attributing the quote to the author.

For example, Benjamin Franklin has a sections for "misattributed" quotes. One example is of Bill Clinton attributing to Franklin something for which no source in Franklin's writing can be found. A quote newly attributed to a noted figure who has been dead for centuries, for which no earlier source can be found, may be presumed to be an error.

Inclusion of misattributed quotes is not defamatory. While it would be defamatory to intentionally misattribute a quote, it is not defamatory to report that a quote has been misattributed to someone, so long as we can cite the source for the attribution. Provided that the "misattribution" was not done by Wikiquote itself (in that case the offending quote should just be removed), and provided that this "misattribution" was identified as such in independent reliable secondary sources.

Whether or not to report a misattribution should depend on whether the error is widespread and repeated in sources that are otherwise considered reliable. There is a duty to act on errors when they are identified, but whether to simply remove them or to report them depends on where they are repeated.

Wikiquote is not Wikipedia. In determining that a quote has indeed been misattributed, there is no problem with relying on original research. Wikipedia has good reasons for its policies, but they are specific to its function, and are not relevant to our very different function.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 24, 2012)

_«Ο Κομμουνισμός είναι πνευματική ψώρα»

_Αποδίδεται στο Νίκο Καζαντζάκη. Παρόλαυτά δεν μπορώ να το διασταυρώσω από αξιόπιστη πηγή, οπότε μάλλον στα αποφεύγματα κατατάσσεται.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2012)

*You can fool some of the people all of the time, and all of the people some of the time, but you can not fool all of the people all of the time.* 

•	This is probably the most famous of apparently apocryphal remarks attributed to Lincoln. Despite being cited variously as from an 1856 speech, or a September 1858 speech in Clinton, Illinois, there are no known contemporary records or accounts substantiating that he ever made the statement. The earliest known appearance is October 29, 1886 in the Milwaukee Daily Journal. It later appeared in the New York Times on August 26 and August 27, 1887. The saying was repeated several times in newspaper editorials later in 1887. In 1888 and, especially, 1889, the saying became commonplace, used in speeches, advertisements, and on portraits of Lincoln. In 1905 and later, there were attempts to find contemporaries of Lincoln who could recall Lincoln saying this. Historians have not, generally, found these accounts convincing. For more information see two articles in _For the People: A Newsletter of the Abraham Lincoln Association_, "'You Can Fool All of the People' Lincoln Never Said That", by Thomas F. Schwartz (V. 5, #4, Winter 2003, p. 1) and "A New Look at 'You Can Fool All of the People'" by David B. Parker (V. 7, #3, Autumn 2005, p. 1); also the talk page. The statement has also sometimes been attributed to P. T. Barnum, although no references to this have been found from the nineteenth century.
•	Variants:
•	You can fool all the people some of the time, and some of the people all of the time, but you cannot fool all of the people all of the time.
•	You can fool all of the people some of the time, and some of the people all of the time, but you can't fool all of the people all of the time.
•	You can deceive all of the people some of the time, and some of the people all of the time, but you can't deceive all of the people all of the time.
http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Abraham_Lincoln


----------



## pidyo (Jun 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> *You can fool some of the people all of the time, and all of the people some of the time, but you can not fool all of the people all of the time.*


Για τους απαισιόδοξους, υπάρχει και η ωραία παραλλαγή του James Thurber, μεταξύ άλλων καρτουνίστα του New Yorker: 
*You can fool too many of the people too much of the time*.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> _«Ο Κομμουνισμός είναι πνευματική ψώρα»
> 
> _Αποδίδεται στο Νίκο Καζαντζάκη. Παρόλαυτά δεν μπορώ να το διασταυρώσω από αξιόπιστη πηγή, οπότε μάλλον στα αποφεύγματα κατατάσσεται.



Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ μήπως βοηθήσουν:
http://www.liantinis.org/content.php?id=150
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/02/22/koroido/


----------



## pidyo (Jun 24, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> _«Ο Κομμουνισμός είναι πνευματική ψώρα»
> 
> _Αποδίδεται στο Νίκο Καζαντζάκη. Παρόλαυτά δεν μπορώ να το διασταυρώσω από αξιόπιστη πηγή, οπότε μάλλον στα αποφεύγματα κατατάσσεται.


Η Αλεξίου το γράφει στη βιογραφία του Καζαντζάκη (_Για να γίνει μεγάλος_, 1966, σελ. 286, σύμφωνα με μια παραπομπή που βλέπω αλλά δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω). Με δεδομένα τα βάσανα της αδερφής της Γαλάτειας και τις κάπως φαντεζί ατάκες και ερμηνείες της Αλεξίου, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι η πιο αξιόπιστη πηγή.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ μήπως βοηθήσουν:
> http://www.liantinis.org/content.php?id=150
> http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/02/22/koroido/





pidyo said:


> Η Αλεξίου το γράφει στη βιογραφία του Καζαντζάκη (_Για να γίνει μεγάλος_, 1966, σελ. 286, σύμφωνα με μια παραπομπή που βλέπω αλλά δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω). Με δεδομένα τα βάσανα της αδερφής της Γαλάτειας και τις κάπως φαντεζί ατάκες και ερμηνείες της Αλεξίου, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι η πιο αξιόπιστη πηγή.



Μάλιστα. Το θέμα σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι ότι δεν είναι αρκετό το αν όντως το είπε ή όχι, έχει σημασία και το περιεχόμενο/συμφραζόμενα που το είπε, καθώς και το χρονικό σημείο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2012)

Στα αποφθέγματα είναι καλό να υπάρχει πλήρης τεκμηρίωση. Πρέπει να είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι το είπε ή το έγραψε κάποιος (πού και πότε) και εξυπηρετεί να γνωρίζουμε τις συνθήκες υπό τις οποίες το είπε ή το έγραψε (π.χ. μπορεί να βάζει κάποιον να το λέει για να το καταρρίψει στη συνέχεια). Όταν ωστόσο πρόκειται για αποφθέγματα όχι καθολικής σοφίας αλλά για παραταξιακή χρήση, καλύτερα να είμαστε πολύ προσεκτικοί. Όταν βλέπω τον Στόχο να χρησιμοποιεί τον Καζαντζάκη, γελάω. Καλύτερα να μη μάθουν τι θα είχε να πει ο Καζαντζάκης για λόγου τους.


----------



## sarant (Jun 24, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Η Αλεξίου το γράφει στη βιογραφία του Καζαντζάκη (_Για να γίνει μεγάλος_, 1966, σελ. 286, σύμφωνα με μια παραπομπή που βλέπω αλλά δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω). Με δεδομένα τα βάσανα της αδερφής της Γαλάτειας και τις κάπως φαντεζί ατάκες και ερμηνείες της Αλεξίου, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι η πιο αξιόπιστη πηγή.



Ελέγχω και βλέπω ότι είναι από γράμμα προς τον Πρεβελάκη: "κομμουνιστής δεν ήμουν ποτέ' ποτέ δε μ' έπιασε η πνευματική αυτή ψώρα..." Χωρίς όμως παραπομπή σε ποιο γράμμα ή ποια χρονολογία.


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 4, 2012)

*Οι βαθυστόχαστες τελευταίες επιθυμίες ενός μελλοθάνατου.*

Αυτή τη φορά αποδόθηκαν στον Μέγα Αλέξανδρο.


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 4, 2012)

Και μια κι έπιασα τον Μέγα Αλέξανδρο,του έχει αποδοθεί μεταξύ άλλων ο παρακάτω όρκος:



> _«Σας εύχομαι, τώρα που τελειώνουν οι πόλεμοι, να ευτυχήσετε με την ειρήνη. Όλοι οι θνητοί από δω και πέρα να ζήσουν σαν ένας λαός, μονοιασμένοι, για την κοινή προκοπή. Θεωρήστε την οικουμένη πατρίδα σας, με κοινούς τους νόμους, όπου θα κυβερνούν οι άριστοι, ανεξαρτήτως φυλής. Δεν ξεχωρίζω τους ανθρώπους, όπως κάνουν οι στενοκέφαλοι, σε Έλληνες και βαρβάρους. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει η καταγωγή των πολιτών, ούτε η φυλή που γεννήθηκαν. Τους καταμερίζω με ένα μόνο κριτήριο, την αρετή.__ Για μένα κάθε καλός ξένος είναι Έλληνας και κάθε κακός Έλληνας είναι χειρότερος από βάρβαρο. Αν ποτέ σας παρουσιαστούν διαφορές, δε θα καταφύγετε ποτέ στα όπλα, παρά θα τις λύνετε ειρηνικά. Στην ανάγκη θα σταθώ εγώ διαιτητής σας. Το Θεό δεν πρέπει να τον νομίζετε σαν αυταρχικό Κυβερνήτη, αλλά σαν κοινό Πατέρα όλων, ώστε η διαγωγή σας να μοιάζει με τη ζωή που κάνουν τα αδέλφια στην οικογένεια.
> __Από μέρους μου θα θεωρώ όλους ίσους, λευκούς η μελαψούς και θα ήθελα να μην είστε μόνον υπήκοοι της Κοινοπολιτείας μου, αλλά μέτοχοι, όλοι συνέταιροι. Όσο περνάει από το χέρι μου, θα προσπαθήσω να συντελεστούν αυτά που υπόσχομαι. Τον όρκο που δώσαμε με την σπονδή απόψε κρατείστε τον σαν συμβόλαιο αγάπης»._




Κάποιες σχετικές πηγές: 
http://www.asxetos.gr/entheto/orkoi/o-orkos-toy-megaloy-alexandroy-opis-324px.html#axzz1zedf3IqH
http://www.pare-dose.net/?p=3178


----------



## LostVerse (Aug 2, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Και μια κι έπιασα τον Μέγα Αλέξανδρο,του έχει αποδοθεί μεταξύ άλλων ο παρακάτω όρκος:
> 
> Κάποιες σχετικές πηγές:
> http://www.asxetos.gr/entheto/orkoi/o-orkos-toy-megaloy-alexandroy-opis-324px.html#axzz1zedf3IqH
> http://www.pare-dose.net/?p=3178



Σημερινό άρθρο του κ. Στεφανάδη για το ίδιο θέμα, ένα copy paste επί της ουσίας: http://www.protothema.gr/blogs/blogger/post/?aid=214482 

_*Ο Χριστόδουλος Ι. Στεφανάδης είναι καθηγητής Καρδιολογίας του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών _

Αν... καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου πέφτουν σε τέτοιες παγίδες, τι ελπίδες έχουν οι κοινοί θνητοί;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2012)

Γιατί στους πολιτικούς αναθέτει η κοινωνία να φτιάχνουν τους νόμους, να εποπτεύουν την εφαρμογή τους και να τιμωρούν τις παραβιάσεις τους. Συνεπώς τους βαρύνει και εξ ολοκλήρου η ευθύνη εάν, _όπως έλεγε ο Βίσμαρκ: «Οι νόμοι είναι σαν τα λουκάνικα - καλύτερα να μη δεις πώς γίνονται»_.

Έτσι τελειώνει ο *Γιώργος Λακόπουλος* στα _ΝΕΑ_ το άρθρο του, *Λουκάνικα*, που ασχολείται με το βιβλίο του *Θ. Πάγκαλου* _Τα φάγαμε όλοι μαζί_.

Όμως, είπε ποτέ κάτι ανάλογο ο Βίσμαρκ;

Όπως είναι γνωστό, η Βικιπαίδεια έχει ξεκινήσει εκστρατεία για να επιβεβαιώνεται η ρήση διάσημων αποφθεγμάτων και, για το συγκεκριμένο, γράφει, απορρίπτοντας την προέλευση αυτή:

*Misattributed*

Laws, like sausages, cease to inspire respect in proportion as we know how they are made.

Though similar remarks are often attributed to Bismarck, this is the earliest known quote regarding laws and sausages, and is attributed to John Godfrey _Saxe University Chronicle. University of Michigan_ (27 March 1869) books.google.de and "Quote... Misquote" by Fred R. Shapiro in _The New York Times_ (21 July 2008); according to Shapiro's research, such remarks only began to be attributed to Bismarck in the 1930s.

Variants often attributed to Bismarck:


If you like laws and sausages, you should never watch either one being made.
Laws are like sausages — it is best not to see them being made.
Laws are like sausages. It is better not to see them being made.
Laws are like sausages. You should never see them made.
Laws are like sausages. You should never watch them being made.
Law and sausage are two things you do not want to see being made.
No one should see how laws or sausages are made.
To retain respect for sausages and laws, one must not watch them in the making.
The making of laws like the making of sausages, is not a pretty sight.
_Je weniger die Leute darüber wissen, wie Würste und Gesetze gemacht werden, desto besser schlafen sie nachts._
The less the people know about how sausages and laws are made, the better they sleep in the night.

(No citation exists for where this German phrase or this translation originated).


----------



## Earion (Apr 6, 2013)

*Ηλίας Ηλιού: Θα σας ταράξουμε στη νομιμότητα*

Φράση που ανέσυρε από το παρελθόν ο βουλευτής του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Δημήτρης Παπαδημούλης αμέσως μετά τις εκλογές του Ιουνίου του 2012, προαναγγέλοντας την «υπεύθυνη» πολιτική του κόμματός του στο ρόλο της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης. Η φράση ειπώθηκε από τον παλαιό ηγέτη της αριστεράς Ηλία Ηλιού.

*Στροφή στην... υπευθυνότητα*

Μαχητική αλλά εποικοδομητική αντιπολίτευση υπόσχεται τώρα ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ 
Δημ. Παπαδημούλης–Ηλίας Ηλιού: «Θα τους ρημάξουμε στη νομιμότητα»​Χαρακτηριστικό δείγμα του «πολιτικού μετασχηματισμού» του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ περιέγραψε χθες ο βουλευτής και στέλεχος του ηγετικού πυρήνα Δημήτρης Παπαδημούλης, δηλώνοντας «ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ-EKM ανεβαίνει γιατί ωριμάζει. «Θα τους ρημάξουμε στη νομιμότητα, όπως έλεγε και ο Ηλίας Ηλιού» (Σκάι).​
ΤΑ ΝΕΑ 19/06/2012​
Η ευρηματικότητα αδιαμφισβήτητη, γι' αυτό και η φράση εντυπωσίασε και ακούστηκε πολύ. Ο Θεόδωρος Πάγκαλος έσπευσε να προσφέρει τις δικές του αναμνήσεις:

*Θεόδωρος Πάγκαλος. Ιστορικές φράσεις και πολιτικό ήθος*

Συμβαίνει να είμαι μάρτυς της γέννησης αυτής της φράσης που όντως ήταν ιστορική όπως και όταν ελέχθη. 
Το 1962 ο Ηλίας Ηλιού, τότε κοινοβουλευτικός εκπρόσωπος της ΕΔΑ, συνοδευόμενος από στελέχη της Νεολαίας, είχε επισκεφθεί τον μακαρίτη Κωνσταντίνο Τσάτσο, τότε υπουργό Προεδρίας της Κυβερνήσεως του Κωνσταντίνου Καραμανλή. Μετείχα στην αντιπροσωπεία ως γραμματέας της Δημοκρατικής Αντίστασης Σπουδαστών (ΔΑΣ114) που ήταν μια μετωπική οργάνωση της Νεολαίας της ΕΔΑ με σκοπό την προάσπιση των δημοκρατικών δικαιωμάτων.

Σκοπός της επίσκεψης ήταν η διαμαρτυρία για τη βία που ασκείτο στα πανεπιστήμια κυρίως αλλά και στους δρόμους της Αθήνας από τραμπούκους της ΕΚΟΦ (Εθνική Κοινωνική Οργάνωση Φοιτητών), ασφαλίτες του συνδικαλιστικού τμήματος της Αστυνομίας αλλά και από άλλους πολίτες μέλη παρακρατικών οργανώσεων της Δεξιάς και ενίοτε και όργανα του κράτους εν στολή, κυρίως αστυνομικούς.

Ήταν το κλίμα που συνέχιζε τις εκλογές βίας και νοθείας του 1961 και προσπαθούσε να αντιδράσει στην επικράτηση, σε όλες σχεδόν τις σχολές, του ενιαίου μετώπου των δημοκρατικών φοιτητών που συσπείρωνε αριστερούς και κεντρώους φοιτητές καθώς και πολλούς ανοργάνωτους δημοκράτες. 

Αφού άκουσε τον Ηλιού ο Τσάτσος, τον παρακάλεσε να μείνουν για λίγο μόνοι. Ήταν φίλοι και οι δύο διανοούμενοι μεγάλου βεληνεκούς με κοσμοπολιτική παιδεία και πλούσια νομική και φιλοσοφική παραγωγή. Η κατ' ιδίαν συνάντηση κράτησε μερικά μόνο λεπτά και όταν βγήκαμε από το υπουργείο ο μακαρίτης Ηλίας, τον οποίο πάντα απεριόριστα εθαύμαζα, αγαπούσα και εκτιμούσα, στράφηκε προς το μέρος μας και μας είπε: «Παιδιά, δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι μου είπε ο κύριος ακαδημαϊκός και καθηγητής Πανεπιστημίου στην Ελλάδα και τη Γερμανία». 

Και συνέχισε. «Επειδή εσείς οι μαρξιστές έχετε οριστικά κερδίσει τον ιδεολογικό αγώνα, κατέχετε τον χώρο του πανεπιστημίου και του πολιτισμού. Εχετε αλώσει τη νεολαία. Ηλία, δεν έχουμε άλλο τρόπο. Και δεν πρόκειται να παραδοθούμε. Θα σας ταράξουμε στο ξύλο».

Κάποιος τότε ρώτησε: «Και συ τι απάντησες;». Και ο Ηλιού τότε είπε το ιστορικό: «Απάντησα: “Και μεις θα σας ταράξουμε στη νομιμότητα”».
_Το Βήμα_ 20/01/2013 ​
Ας ακούσουμε όμως την εκδοχή του ίδιου του Ηλία Ηλιού:

Το ότι η πολιτική μας γκρέμιζε τα τείχη με τα οποία κρατούσεν η αντίδραση χωρισμένο το Λαό φάνηκε στις περίλαμπρες νίκες μας των δημοτικών εκλογών του 1954 και των βουλευτικών του 1956 (οπότε συνασπίσθηκαν όλοι μαζί μας) και του 1958. Το ότι η μετριοπαθής, συνετή και υπεύθυνη γραμμή μας αποτελούσε κίνδυνο για την αντίδραση το μαρτύρησε εύγλωττα ο τότε υπουργός Ασφαλείας Ευάγγελος Καλατζής που, απευθυνόμενος σε μένα, από τα βήμα της Βουλής είπε: «Δεν σας θέλουμε εδώ μέσα, να βγήτε στο βουνό», επιδιώκοντας να βρει η δεξιά την ευκαιρία να μας λιανίσει για άλλη μια φορά και να πισωδρομήσει κατά πενήντα ή εκατό χρόνια το κίνημα των εργαζομένων μαζών. Φυσικά, εγώ απάντησα στον Καλατζή, «δεν θα σας κάνουμε το χατήρι, θα σας ρέψουμε στη νομιμότητα, προασπίζοντας τη νομιμότητα». Αλλά γι’ αυτό επιτιμήθηκα από τη νικημένη «σοφή ηγεσία» του εξωτερικού σε συνεργασία με τους σκληρούς της ΕΔΑ.

Ηλίας Ηλιού. _Το μήνυμα του Θουκυδίδη: δοκίμιο_. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Κέδρος, 1980.​
Για την πληρότητα της πληροφορίας (από τοπική πηγή της Φθιώτιδας).

*Καλαντζής Ευάγγελος*. Γεννήθηκε το 1905 στην Μεγάλη Κάψη Φθιώτιδας. Ήταν δικηγόρος από το 1928. Σπούδασε Νομικά στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών και Πολιτικές Επιστήμες στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Παρισιού (Σορβόννη).
Ο Ευάγγελος Καλαντζής πρωτομπλέχθηκε στα πλοκάμια της πολιτικής όταν ήταν μαθητής ακόμη στο Γυμνάσιο του Καρπενησίου, στις εκλογές του 1920. Είχε ορισθεί να οδηγήσει τους ψηφοφόρους κάποιου κομματάρχη κατευθείαν στα καζάνια που ήταν γεμάτα μακαρονάδα και ύστερα κατευθείαν στο εκλογικό κέντρο για να ρίξουν το σφαιρίδιο. Στο 1923 ήταν βασικό στέλεχος της Συνταγματικής Νεολαίας η οποία πάσχιζε να κρατήσει τον βασιλιά Γεώργιο στο θρόνο. Διορίστηκε Νομάρχης Καβάλας το 1935 και στην συνέχεια Γενικός Γραμματέας Γενικής Διοικήσεως Θράκης (1936-1939) και Γενικός Διοικητής Θράκης (1939-1941). Εκλέχθηκε βουλευτής Φθιώτιδας της Π.Α.Π. το 1950, του Ελληνικού Συναγερμού το 1952, της Ε.Ρ.Ε. τα έτη 1956,1958,1961,1963, και 1964. Υπουργός Δημόσιας Ασφαλείας στις Κυβερνήσεις Αλ. Παπάγου, 1954-1956 και Κ. Καραμανλή, 1955-57 και 1958-61.
Διετέλεσε Πρόεδρος του Σωματείου Φθιωτικοφωκέων Σπουδαστών (1924-1926) και του Συλλόγου Φθιωτών (1929-1933). Υπηρέτησε το 5/42 Σύνταγμα Ευζώνων και παρασημοφορήθηκε με τον Ανώτερο Ταξιάρχη Φοινίκος, Ανώτερο Ταξιάρχη Γεωργίου Α ́ Χρυσό Μετάλλιο Προσκοπικής Αξίας. Πέθανε πάμφτωχος το 1976.


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2013)

*"Whenever I hear the word 'culture' I reach for my revolver." 
Όταν ακούω τη λέξη κουλτούρα, τραβάω το πιστόλι μου.*

Σχετικά με το απόφθεγμα, από τη Wikipedia:

"Whenever I hear the word 'culture' I reach for my revolver."

 The actual quote is "Wenn ich Kultur höre ... entsichere ich meinen Browning!" This translates as: "Whenever I hear [the word] 'culture'... I remove the safety from my Browning!"
 This quote is often mistakenly attributed to leading Nazi Hermann Goering, or occasionally to Julius Streicher, a lower-ranking Nazi. This misattribution may date from the famous Frank Capra documentaries (Why We Fight) shown to American troops before shipping out.
 In fact, it is a line uttered by the character Thiemann in Act 1, Scene 1 of the play Schlageter, written by Hanns Johst. The association with Nazism is appropriate, as the play was first performed in April 1933, in honor of Hitler's birthday.
 Baldur von Schirach, head of the Hitlerjugend, delivered this sentence in a public speech, circa 1938. A footage of the scene, with von Schirach actually drawing his gun, appears in Frederic Rossif's documentary "from Nurnberg to Nurnberg".
 Notes: It is possible that this is actually a rather more felicitous phrase in translation than it is in the original. Both the original German and this English translation were juxtaposed by Howard Thomas in his review of an article by Nicholas H. Battey in the Journal of Experimental Biology, December 2002, as "the famous words of Hanns Johst: 'Wenn ich Kultur höre ... entsichere ich meinen Browning' – 'Whenever I hear the word culture, I reach for my revolver.'"
 The phrase itself may be a play on words as the word Browning may refer to both a pistol and the English poet Robert Browning.
 Additionally it should be noted that a Browning (most likely the M1935 High-Power) is not a revolver, but a magazine-fed semi-automatic pistol. However, at the time the word "Browning" was used to refer to any pistol, much as "Colt" is used for any revolver in westerns
http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/List_of_misquotations

Περισσότερα, στο σημερινό του Σαραντάκου:
*Όταν ακούει τη λέξη κουλτούρα, τραβάει το πιστόλι του*


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 10, 2013)

Αυτό εδώ, το λινκάραμε; Quote Investigator

Και με του Einstein τα non-quotes γράφεις βιβλίο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2013)

Ρεσβάνης said:


> Κάτι περισσότερο από έγκλημα: Λάθος.



Το γαλλικό αποδίδεται λανθασμένο στον Ταλεϊράνδο. Από το Wikiquote:

*C'est pire qu'un crime, c'est une faute.*
*It is worse than a crime, it is a mistake.*
Reaction to the 1804 drumhead trial and execution of Louis Antoine de Bourbon, Duke of Enghien, on orders of Napoleon. Actually said by either Antoine Boulay de la Meurthe, legislative deputy from Meurthe (according to the _Oxford Dictionary of Quotations_) or Joseph Fouché, Napoleon's chief of police (according to John Bartlett, _Familiar Quotations_, 10th ed. (1919).
https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Charles_Maurice_de_Talleyrand-Périgord


----------



## Earion (Jun 28, 2013)

Dorothy Parker tells me of the last time she encountered playwright Clare Boothe. The two ladies were trying to get out of a doorway at the same time. Clare drew back and cracked, “*Age before beauty*, Miss Parker.” As Dotty swept out, she turned to the other guests and said. “*Pearls before swine*.”

Δεν είναι βεβαιωμένο πώς και πότε ειπώθηκε, ή αν είναι εφεύρημα, πάντως η διαδικτυακή στήλη Quote Investigator το ερευνά εξαντλητικά.
http://quoteinvestigator.com/2011/06/29/pearls-before-swine/


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2013)

Η έμπνευση δεν είναι παρά αέρια που παράγονται στα έντερα, αλλά αντί να αποβληθούν διά της γνωστής οδού καταλήγουν στον εγκέφαλο. Δεν είναι δικό μου αυτό. Το είπε ο Εμμανουήλ Καντ. 

Αυτό ισχυρίστηκε χτες ο Στ. Κασιμάτης στην Καθημερινή. Βέβαια, ο Καντ δεν έδωσε αυτόν ακριβώς τον ορισμό της έμπνευσης. Είπε ότι κάποιες εμπνεύσεις έχουν τέτοια προέλευση:

Στο πρωτότυπο (_Träume eines Geistersehers, erläutert durch Träume der Metaphysik_ – Κεφ. 5):
Der scharfsichtige Hudibras hätte uns allein das Räthsel auflösen können, denn nach seiner Meinung: wenn ein hypochondrischer Wind in den Eingeweiden tobt, so kommt es darauf an, welche Richtung er nimmt, geht er abwärts, so wird ein F–, steigt er aber aufwärts, so ist es eine Erscheinung oder eine heilige Eingebung.
http://gutenberg.spiegel.de/buch/6452/5

Και από την αγγλική πηγή μου (διαβάστε εκεί και τη συνέχεια, τι έγραψε ο Κίρκεγκορ για τον Λούθηρο):

This involves a vulgar joke made by Kant. Having at length demolished the pretensions of the mystic and visionary Emanuel Swedenborg, and with him the metaphysicians..., Kant applies to the whole lot of them the judgment of "sharpsighted" Hudibras. They are, he concludes, the sort of hypochondriacs for whom, when they have wind in their intestine, everything depends on the direction it takes: “If it goes downward,” Kant writes, “it becomes a f__. If it goes up, it becomes a vision or holy inspiration.”

Η μοναδική εφαρμογή αυτής της καντιανής έμπνευσης στη σημερινή γλώσσα:
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=holdin' it in


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2013)

nickel said:


> ...
> Η μοναδική εφαρμογή αυτής της καντιανής έμπνευσης στη σημερινή γλώσσα:
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=holdin' it in



Σχετικό:



daeman said:


> ...
> Noel Coward (1899-1973):
> 'Never trust a man with short legs… his brain’s too near his bottom.'



Μόνο που λογικά θα έπρεπε να είναι _with a short torso, _αφού τα πόδια δεν συμμετέχουν στον υπολογισμό της εν λόγω απόστασης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2013)

Brevity is the sister of talent = Η συντομία είναι αδελφή του ταλέντου (Άντον Πάβλοβιτς Τσέχοφ)


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2013)

...
Μερικά αποφεύγματα συγκεντρωμένα, 50 για την ακρίβεια, από το Mental Floss, 50 Common Misquotations:






"And Henry David Thoreau never said, 'Go confidently in the direction of your dreams. Live the life you've imagined!', because Henry David Thoreau never said anything in 13 words what could be said in 80." :laugh: If only they were 13; they're 14. 

Κουιζάκι: πόσα από αυτά τα 50 έχουμε στη Λεξιλογία και πού;


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 11, 2013)

For sale: baby shoes, never worn

Αποδίδεται στον Χεμινγουέι, αλλά έχει αμφισβητηθεί. Ενδεικτικά: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/For_sale:_baby_shoes,_never_worn
http://quoteinvestigator.com/2013/01/28/baby-shoes/ <--- πολύ καλή πηγή γενικότερα


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2013)

Σε άρθρο με τίτλο «Η Αριστερά και ο Κλιντ» θα έλεγα ότι θα πρέπει να προσέχουμε περισσότερο τα τσιτάτα, τουλάχιστον σε ό,τι αφορά τον Κλιντ, αν και αντιλαμβάνομαι την επιθυμία της συντάκτριας να μην καταφύγει σε βωμολοχίες. Πώς να το καταφέρεις όμως αυτό όταν έχεις να κάνεις με τον Βρόμικο Χάρι.

Γράφει η Ξ.Κ.:
Κάθε αριστερό γκρουπούσκουλο, κάθε προσωπικότητα του προοδευτικού χώρου και του φιλελεύθερου Κέντρου φρόντισε να προβάλει ενστάσεις και σχόλια. Γιατί, όπως εύστοχα έχει διαπιστώσει ο Κλιντ Ιστγουντ, «όλοι έχουν από μία άποψη, ενώ των άλλων τους βρωμάει».
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_17/10/2013_523522

Δυστυχώς θα πρέπει να αποσαφηνίσουμε μερικά πράγματα σε σχέση με το κλασικό τσιτάτο. Η γενική ιδέα ότι «όλοι έχουν από μία άποψη» ανήκει στον επιθεωρητή Κάλαχαν (γνωστό και σαν Ντέρτι Χάρι) και όχι στον ηθοποιό που τον υποδύθηκε, τον Κλιντ Ίστγουντ. Επίσης, ο Ντέρτι Χάρι δεν το έθεσε τόσο ευγενικά. Είπε (στην ταινία _Στοίχημα θανάτου_ (_The Dead Pool_) τού 1988): «Well, opinions are like assholes. Everybody has one». Δηλαδή: «Οι απόψεις είναι σαν τις κωλοτρυπίδες: ο καθένας έχει από μία». (Ή: «... όλοι έχουν από μία».)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094963/quotes
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/kolotrupida_3072

Η επιμήκυνση έγινε στην ταινία του 1995 _Πίσω στο σπίτι για τις διακοπές_ (_Home for the Holidays_), όπου ο Charles Durning στο ρόλο του Henry Larson λέει (στο 54:40):
Well, opinions are like assholes, honey. Everybody's got one and everybody thinks everybody else’s stinks. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvElrGvDzpw

Τη βωμολοχία δεν τη γλιτώνουμε:
«Οι απόψεις είναι σαν τις κωλοτρυπίδες: όλοι έχουμε από μία και όλων των άλλων μάς βρομάνε».


----------



## Palavra (Oct 25, 2013)

Σκεφτόμουν σήμερα αυτή τη φράση, που υποτίθεται ότι αποδίδεται στη Θάτσερ:* "Being powerful is like being a lady. If you have to tell people you are, you aren't."*
Βρήκα εδώ και κάποια άλλα αποφθέγματα που έχει πει, κάποια με τις πηγές τους, όχι όμως αυτό.

Θα 'θελα να συζητήσουμε και τη μετάφρασή της, και έχω την εντύπωση ότι κάπου το είχαμε αναφέρει εδώ, αλλά έψαξα και δε βρήκα τίποτα. Να νηματανοίξω;


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2013)

Να σε περάσω εδώ;
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3407-Εξηγήστε-μου-παρακαλώ-πώς-είναι-να-είσαι-«γυναίκα»

Ή μάλλον διαχειρίσου το μόνη σου.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2013)

nickel said:


> Η γενική ιδέα ότι «όλοι έχουν από μία άποψη» ανήκει στον επιθεωρητή Κάλαχαν (γνωστό και σαν Ντέρτι Χάρι) και όχι στον ηθοποιό που τον υποδύθηκε, τον Κλιντ Ίστγουντ. Επίσης, ο Ντέρτι Χάρι δεν το έθεσε τόσο ευγενικά. Είπε (στην ταινία _Στοίχημα θανάτου_ (_The Dead Pool_) τού 1988): «Well, opinions are like assholes. Everybody has one». Δηλαδή: «Οι απόψεις είναι σαν τις κωλοτρυπίδες: ο καθένας έχει από μία». (Ή: «... όλοι έχουν από μία».)
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094963/quotes
> http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/kolotrupida_3072
> 
> ...


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 2, 2013)

Σ' αυτό το νήμα ταιριάζει ένα καλό που διάβασα στο FB. Δεν το θυμάμαι ακριβώς, αλλά η κεντρική ιδέα ήταν:
*Τα μισά από τα αποφθέγματα που κυκλοφορούν στο Διαδίκτυο, αποδίδονται σε λάθος πρόσωπο.*
_Πλάτων_
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2013)

Στη χτεσινή του ομιλία, ο πρωθυπουργός επικαλέστηκε κάτι που έγραψε, υποτίθεται, ο Σέξπιρ:

*Από το σοβαρό στο γελοίο, η απόσταση είναι μικρή. Από το γελοίο όμως στο σοβαρό, η απόσταση είναι τεράστια.*

Το βρίσκω σε κάποιες ελληνικές ιστοσελίδες, αλλά δεν ξέρω σε ποιο σεξπιρικό αναφέρεται.

Η γνωστή έκφραση στα αγγλικά είναι «from the sublime to the ridiculous» και ανήκει σε μετάφραση κάποιας ρήσης του Ναπολέοντα, που όμως αντιστοιχεί στο πρώτο μισό της πρωθυπουργικής ατάκας: *Du sublime au ridicule il n'y a qu'un pas*.

Σύμφωνα με το αγγλικό Wikiquote (και όχι μόνο), ο Ναπολέων το είπε μετά την αποτυχημένη εισβολή των γαλλικών δυνάμεων στη Ρωσία, και έχει αποδοθεί στα αγγλικά:
*
From the sublime to the ridiculous is but a step.*
ή: There is but one step from the sublime to the ridiculous.
ή: There is only one step from the sublime to the ridiculous.

Το γαλλικό Wikiquote το αγνοεί!

Κάποιοι λένε επίσης ότι και ο Ναπολέων το πήρε από τον Τόμας Πέιν:
The sublime and the ridiculous are often so nearly related that it is difficult to class them separately. One step above the sublime makes the ridiculous, and one step above the ridiculous makes the sublime again.

Ωστόσο, δεν έχω βρει τις πηγές και η έρευνα συνεχίζεται.


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2013)

Λοιπόν, η ναπολέοντεια ρήση έχει καταγραφεί από κάποιον ιερωμένο ονόματι de Pradt, ο οποίος ήταν πρεσβευτής της Γαλλίας στην Πολωνία:

_Histoire de l'ambassade dans le grand duché de Varsovie en 1812_, σελίδα 215.
http://books.google.gr/books?id=b3YIAAAAQAAJ&dq=Pradt "Histoire de l'Ambassade"&pg=PA215


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 11, 2013)

Σε αυτόν τον σεξπιρικό ιστότοπο (με γερές υπογραφές, αν βλέπω σωστά) πάντως, δεν βρίσκω παρά μόνο μία φορά τη λέξη ridicule.


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2013)

Υπάρχει Concordance (Συμφραστικός πίνακας λέξεων) του σεξπιρικού έργου εδώ:
http://www.opensourceshakespeare.org/concordance/

Ωστόσο, η έκφραση «from the sublime to the ridiculous» είναι πασίγνωστη (την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει κι εγώ εδώ) και είναι επίσης γνωστό ότι δεν είναι σεξπιρική.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ridiculous#Juxtaposition_with_the_sublime


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 11, 2013)

Σύμφωνα με τα ελληνικά βικιφθέγματα, η πηγή είναι αηπ-ική:

Από το σοβαρό στο γελοίο, η απόσταση είναι ελάχιστη, από το γελοίο, όμως, στο σοβαρό, είναι πολύ μεγάλη _Αντίπατρος ο Σιδώνιος_

Στα ελληνικά, η φράση του Ναπολέοντα αποδίδεται συνήθως (κτγμ, πολύ καλύτερα) ως: _Το γελοίο από τό μεγαλείο δεν απέχει ούτε βήμα_


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2013)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα ελληνικά βικιφθέγματα δεν έχουν το κύρος των Wikiquotes. Ταυτόχρονα, έχω την πεποίθηση ότι ο Αντίπατρος δεν έγραφε σε νέα ελληνικά. Άντε τώρα να ψάχνεις να βρεις τα γραφτά του...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα ελληνικά βικιφθέγματα δεν έχουν το κύρος των Wikiquotes. Ταυτόχρονα, έχω την πεποίθηση ότι ο Αντίπατρος δεν έγραφε σε νέα ελληνικά. Άντε τώρα να ψάχνεις να βρεις τα γραφτά του...


Συμφωνώ, αλλά έχω το παράπονο ότι δεν με διαβάζεις με προσοχή.. ;)


drsiebenmal said:


> Σύμφωνα με τα ελληνικά βικιφθέγματα, η πηγή είναι αηπ-ική


----------



## bernardina (Nov 11, 2013)

*"From the sublime to the ridiculous is only a step, but there's no road that leads back from the ridiculous to the sublime." *
[1940 W. & E. Muir tr. L. Feuchtwanger's Paris Gazette ii. xxxviii.]

via

κι εδώ


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2013)

Ένα βήμα απέχει από εκείνο που είπαν ο Αντίπατρος και ο Σαμαράς.


Να πώς το είπε ο Harry Graham:








EQUANIMITY

Aunt Jane observed, the second time
She tumbled off a bus,
“The step is short from the Sublime
To the Ridiculous.”


----------



## Earion (Nov 11, 2013)

Μια άκρη βρήκε ο SpyroZer στου Σαραντάκου:

Απώτερη καταγωγή από τον Λογγίνο, _Περί ύψους_: εκ του φοβερού κατ’ ολίγον υπονοστεί προς το ευκαταφρόνητον.

Από το φοβερό ξεπέφτει σιγά σιγά στο ευκαταφρόνητο (μετάφρ. Παναγή Λεκατσά, Ζαχαρόπουλος, 1956).

Ως συνήθως κάποιος νεότερος έχει ξομπλιάσει πάνω στο αρχαίο. Βλ. Henry H. Breen, “Idées napoléoniennes”. _The Literary World_, 1851.


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2013)

Σπουδαίο! Αλλά το βρίσκω σε σπαράγματα τραγωδιών του Αισχύλου.


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2013)

Και επίσης στον Πλούταρχο, στη ζωή του Φιλίππου, το παρεμφερές:

τὸ θαυμαζόμενον αὐτῶν ἐν ἀρχῇ τῆς ἐπιμελείας εἰς χλευασμὸν ὑπονοστεῖ καὶ γέλωτα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 11, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι είναι ένα πρόβλημα ανάλογο με αυτό που αντιμετωπίσαμε στην έρευνα για το «άλλαι μεν βουλαί ανθρώπων». Δεν αρκεί να εντοπίσεις τη γενική ιδέα, πρέπει να ορίσεις και να αναζητήσεις κάτι επαρκώς όμοιο με το ζητούμενο· για τα ελληνικά, αν είναι από μετάφραση αρχαίου, να αναζητήσεις την πρώτη μετάφραση που παρουσιάζει αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά, εκτός αν το αρχαίο έχει επιβιώσει στη ΝΕ «απολιθωμένο» ή η μετάφρασή του στα νέα είναι οφθαλμοφανής, προφανής κττ.


----------



## sarant (Nov 11, 2013)

Προς το παρόν πάντως, ο Σέξπιρ δεν φαίνεται να έχει ανάμιξη με την πρωθυπουργική ρήση.


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2013)

sarant said:


> Προς το παρόν πάντως, ο Σέξπιρ δεν φαίνεται να έχει ανάμιξη με την πρωθυπουργική ρήση.


Όπως θα έλεγε κι αυτός (ο Σέξπιρ, όχι ο Σαμαράς), «That was a foregone conclusion».


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2013)

Λέει ο Φοίβος Παναγιώτης Παναγιωτίδης σ’ ένα σημείο της συνέντευξής του στο Athens Voice:
«Όπως είπε και ο Φρόυντ για τα πούρα, πολλές φορές ένα σαρδάμ είναι απλώς ένα σαρδάμ: προκαλείται από την υπερφόρτωση του συστήματος που παράγει λόγο και ομιλία».

Τι είπε αλήθεια ο Φρόιντ για τα πούρα; Καμιά σχέση με τον Ματίς Μαγκρίτ :curse:, που μας είπε (στο έργο του _Η προδοσία των εικόνων_) ότι η πίπα δεν είναι πίπα («Ceci n'est pas une pipe») και εννοούσε ότι η πίπα που ζωγράφισε δεν είναι πραγματική πίπα και είναι αδύνατο να τη γεμίσεις καπνό και να την καπνίσεις.

Ο Φρόιντ τι είπε για τα πούρα; Είπε, όπως λένε, «Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar», «Μερικές φορές ένα πούρο είναι απλώς ένα πούρο / Μερικές φορές ένα πούρο δεν είναι παρά ένα πούρο». Δηλαδή, μερικές φορές το πούρο δεν είναι φαλλικό σύμβολο, τα πράγματα δεν έχουν κάποια περίπλοκη εξήγηση, αλλά είναι το προφανές.

Ο Φρόιντ ούτε το είπε ούτε το έγραψε αυτό ποτέ. Είχε ωστόσο τη γνωστή σχέση που ξέρουμε με το κάπνισμα πούρων, που κατέληξε σε καρκίνο του στόματος και 32 εγχειρήσεις στα 16 τελευταία χρόνια της ζωής του. Μερικές φορές ένα πούρο είναι κάτι παραπάνω από ένα πούρο. 

Για το ανύπαρκτο απόφθεγμα διαβάζουμε το παρακάτω στο Wikiquote:

*Sometimes a Cigar Is Just a Cigar.*
Psychology professor Alan C. Elms states in the article “Apocryphal Freud: Sigmund Freud’s Most Famous ‘Quotations’ and Their Actual Sources.” from 2001: "In this case, however, not only do we lack any written record of Freud as the direct source, but also there are many reasons to conclude that Freud never said it or anything like it."
http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Sigmund_Freud#Misattributed

Λεπτομερέστατη παρουσίαση στο:
http://quoteinvestigator.com/2011/08/12/just-a-cigar/


----------



## Marinos (Dec 17, 2013)

Όπου λειτουργεί ο νόμος του μπούμερανγκ, το σαρδάμ γίνεται στο πιο ταιριαστό νήμα, και --για να μην πολυλογούμε-- ο Παναγιωτίδης γίνεται Παναγιώτης:


nickel said:


> Λέει ο Φοίβος Παναγιώτης σ’ ένα σημείο της συνέντευξής του


:)


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2013)

Μπα, αυτό είναι σαρδάμ του χαζού αυτόματου διορθωτή μου. Κάτι άλλο του έγραψα και μου το έκανε Παναγιώτη. (Εντάξει, άλλοι κάνουν το δεσπότη Παναγιώτη.) Αυτά δεν τα είχαν σκεφτεί ούτε ο Μαρδάς ούτε ο Φρόιντ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2013)

Ο σπουδαίος Γάλλος ηθοποιός Ιβ Μοντάν προσήλθε κάποτε (δεκαετία του '60 ή του '70) σε μια συνέντευξη Τύπου με ένα πανάκριβο αυτοκίνητο. Ενας δημοσιογράφος τον ρώτησε: «Πώς γίνεται ένας αριστερός να κυκλοφορεί με ένα τέτοιο αυτοκίνητο;». Και ο Μοντάν, ατάραχος, του απάντησε: «Καλύτερα, αγαπητέ μου, να είσαι πλούσιος και αριστερός παρά φτωχός και δεξιός».
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.politiki&id=30219

Στα γαλλικά:
*il vaut mieux être riche et de gauche que pauvre et de droite*

Καμία ωστόσο τεκμηρίωση ως προς την προέλευση. Ξέρετε κάτι παραπάνω;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αυτά δεν τα είχαν σκεφτεί ούτε ο *Μαρδάς *ούτε ο Φρόιντ.


Ούτε καν ο *Μαδράς *τα 'χε σκεφτεί αυτά.


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2013)

Αυτό μάλιστα, ήταν σαρδάμ! 

(Για την ακρίβεια, σαδράμ...) :)


----------



## Themis (Dec 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καμιά σχέση με τον Ματίς, που μας είπε (στο έργο του _Η προδοσία των εικόνων_) ότι η πίπα δεν είναι πίπα («Ceci n'est pas une pipe») και εννοούσε ότι η πίπα που ζωγράφισε δεν είναι πραγματική πίπα και είναι αδύνατο να τη γεμίσεις καπνό και να την καπνίσεις.


Όχι ο Μαγκρίτ;


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2013)

Το 'χει η μέρα, φαίνεται. Αλλά χαίρομαι που τα διαβάζετε προσεκτικά.


----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2013)

nickel said:


> Το 'χει η μέρα, φαίνεται. Αλλά χαίρομαι που τα διαβάζετε προσεκτικά.



Κάποιος σε μάτωσε, σε μάτισε, σε μάτιασε. ;)






_Le Faux Miroir_

Αναμενόμενα, στο λήμμα για τον Μαδρά στη Βικιπαίδεια, κάπου τον γράφουνε «Μανδρά». Σαρδνάμ, μιαμ μιαμ.

Και στη σελίδα του ΜοΜΑ για τον _Ψεύτικο Καθρέφτη_, δυο τρεις φορές γράφουν τον τίτλο «_La_ Faux Miroir». 
*Συβμαίνει και στις *ακλύτερες φωτογένειες, όταν είναι το στρέμμα βλαμμένο αλλού. :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2014)

Δεν θυμάμαι αν το έχω γράψει αλλού, αλλά θυμάμαι ότι, στα μικράτα μου, αυτό το απέδιδαν στον Τσόρτσιλ: 
*«Αν δεν είσαι σοσιαλιστής στα είκοσι, δεν έχεις καρδιά. Αν είσαι σοσιαλιστής στα τριάντα, δεν έχεις μυαλό».* 

Σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά της Οξφόρδης, το είχε πει, κάπως διαφορετικά, ο Κλεμανσό, ο οποίος το απέδιδε στον Γάλλο πολιτικό Φρανσουά Γκιζό.

*Not to be a republican at twenty is proof of want of heart; to be one at thirty is proof of want of head.*
often used in the form ‘Not to be a socialist...’
adopted by Clemenceau, and attributed by him to François Guizot (1787-1874)
_Concise Oxford Dictionary of Quotations_

Στο αγγλικό Wikiquote (το γαλλικό δεν έχει τίποτα) διαβάζω:

*My son is 22 years old. If he had not become a Communist at 22, I would have disowned him. If he is still a Communist at 30, I will do it then.*
On being told his son had joined the Communist Party, as quoted in _Try and Stop Me_ (1944) by Bennet Cerf
A statement similar in theme has also been attributed to Clemenceau:
*A young man who isn't a socialist hasn't got a heart; an old man who is a socialist hasn't got a head.*
As quoted in _"Nice Guys Finish Seventh" : False Phrases, Spurious Sayings, and Familiar Misquotations_ (1992) by Ralph Keyes.
W. Gurney Benham in _A Book of Quotations_ (1948) cites a statement by François Guizot as the earliest known expression of this general idea, stating that Clemenceau merely adapted the saying substituting socialiste for republicain:
*N'être pas républicain à vingt ans est preuve d'un manque de cœur ; l'être après trente ans est preuve d'un manque de tête.*
Not to be a republican at twenty is proof of want of heart; to be one at thirty is proof of want of head.

Variations on this general idea have also been attributed or misattributed to many others, most commonly Winston Churchill, who is not known to have actually made any similar statement.
http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Georges_Clemenceau


----------



## LostVerse (Jan 7, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δεν θυμάμαι αν το έχω γράψει αλλού, αλλά θυμάμαι ότι, στα μικράτα μου, αυτό το απέδιδαν στον Τσόρτσιλ:
> *«Αν δεν είσαι σοσιαλιστής στα είκοσι, δεν έχεις καρδιά. Αν είσαι σοσιαλιστής στα τριάντα, δεν έχεις μυαλό».*



αυτή η φράση φαίνεται είναι δημοφιλής. Εγώ πρώτη φορά την βρήκα να αποδίδεται στον Ντε Γκωλ...


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2014)

«Είναι δύσκολο να προβλέψεις και ιδίως το μέλλον», όπως είπε ή όπως θα μπορούσε να είχε πει ο μεγάλος, ο τεράστιος, για την αφοπλιστική ηλιθιότητά του, Γιόγκι Μπέρα... (Στ. Κασιμάτης στην Καθημερινή)
http://www.kathimerini.gr/752389/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/to-ypoxeirio-toy-lafazanh

Μπερδεμένα πράγματα: Το είπε ή φτιάχνουμε ευφυολογήματα που θα ταίριαζε να πει ο ένας ή ο άλλος; Χρησιμοποιούμε τη διατύπωση όταν δεν θυμόμαστε κάτι και βαριόμαστε να το τεκμηριώσουμε; Και ο μπεϊζμπολίστας Γιόγκι Μπέρα ήταν γνωστός για τις παραδοξολογίες του, όχι για την αφοπλιστική ηλιθιότητά του. (Παρέμπ, ο άνθρωπος ζει ακόμα, είναι 89 χρονών.)

Τέλος πάντων, για να ξεμπερδευτούμε:
Ο μπεϊζμπολίστας Γιόγκι Μπέρα είναι γνωστός για διάφορες ταυτολογίες και παραδοξολογίες (στο τέλος μάζεψα μια μικρή συλλογή — πολλές εδώ).
Ο Γιόγκι Μπέαρ είναι ο γνωστός αρκούδος των καρτούν:
Yogi's name was similar to that of contemporary baseball star Yogi Berra, who was known for his amusing quotes such as "half the lies they tell about me aren't true." Berra sued Hanna-Barbera for defamation but their management claimed that the similarity of the names was just a coincidence. Berra withdrew his suit but the defence was considered implausible and sources now report that Berra was the inspiration for the name. Hanna-Barbera also had a contemporary character Augie Doggie whose name bore similarity to baseball umpire Augie Donatelli.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yogi_Bear

Το ευφυολόγημα για το μέλλον αποδίδεται στον φυσικό και νομπελίστα *Νιλς Μπορ*. Κυκλοφορεί σε διάφορες εκδοχές:
Prediction is very difficult, especially about the future.
It's hard to make predictions, especially about the future.
Forecasts are difficult, especially those about the future.
http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Niels_Bohr#Disputed


Και οι γιογκισμοί που υποσχέθηκα:

On why he no longer went to Ruggeri's, a St. Louis restaurant: "Nobody goes there anymore. It's too crowded."
When giving directions to Joe Garagiola to his New Jersey home, which is accessible by two routes: "When you come to a fork in the road, take it."[2]
"It's déjà vu all over again". Berra explained that this quote originated when he witnessed Mickey Mantle and Roger Maris repeatedly hit back-to-back home runs in the Yankees' seasons in the early 1960s.
"You can observe a lot by watching."
"Always go to other people's funerals, otherwise they won't go to yours."
"Never answer an anonymous letter."

Το κλασικό:
"It ain't over 'til it's over." In July 1973, Berra's Mets trailed the Chicago Cubs by 9½ games in the National League East. The Mets rallied to win the division title on the final day of the season.

Και αυτό που μπέρδεψε τον Κασιμάτη:
"The future ain't what it used to be."
http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Yogi_Berra
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yogi_Berra#Quotations


----------



## Themis (Feb 8, 2014)

Εξαιρετικά τα παραδοξολογήματα του Γιόγκι Μπέρα. Κατά τα άλλα, μπορούμε να συγχωρήσουμε έναν πνευματικό ογκόλιθο σαν τον Κασιμάτη, ο οποίος προφανώς ήθελε να πει: "...ο μεγάλος, ο τεράστιος, για την αφοπλιστική ηλιθιότητά του, Νιλς Μπορ..." :scared:

Αλλά για τον Κασιμάτη έγραψε πρόσφατα ο Γιάννης Χάρης: Καλλιγραφία από τον κώλο της μαϊμούς;


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Feb 10, 2014)

*Η υποψηφιότητα Τσίπρα ήταν* συμπαθής αλλά βιαστική και ... σχεδόν *εκβιαστική*. *Μετά την επιβολή του Ζαχαριάδη από την Κομιντέρν κανείς ελπίζω δεν δέχεται ανάλογη εκτροπή*








Ιδιόγραφο σημείωμα του Λεωνίδα Κύρκου, με το οποίο παρενέβη στις εσωκομματικές εκλογές του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, στις 10 Φεβρουαρίου 2008, υπέρ του Φώτη Κουβέλη. «Υποστηρίζω θερμά την υποψηφιότητα Φώτη Κ.» σημείωνε ο ιστορικός ηγέτης του ΚΚΕ εσωτερικού. Για να προσθέσει παρακάτω: «Η υποψηφιότητα του Φώτη βγάζει τον ΣΥΝ από μια φάση αμηχανίας και περιττών αμφιθυμιών. Η υποψηφιότητα Τσίπρα ήταν συμπαθής αλλά βιαστική και, λυπούμαι να το πω, σχεδόν εκβιαστική. Μετά την επιβολή του Ν[ίκου] Ζ[αχαριάδη] από την Κομιντέρν κανείς ελπίζω δεν δέχεται ανάλογη εκτροπή από τις καταστατικές διαδικασίες...». Για την ιστορία, πρόεδρος του κόμματος, διαδεχόμενος τον Αλέκο Αλαβάνο, εξελέγη ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας με 840 ψήφους (70,41%) έναντι 342 ψήφων του Φώτη Κουβέλη (28,67%). Η διαγραφή μέρους του χειρογράφου του Κύρκου έχει γίνει από τους συντάκτες του κομματικού εντύπου, που επέλεξαν να μη δημοσιεύσουν τα διαγραμμένα μέρη.

Ηλίας Κανέλλης, _Τα Νέα_ 8/9 Ιανουαρίου 2014


----------



## kikikoko (Feb 10, 2014)

Πού βρέθηκε αυτό; Τρομερό!


----------



## Earion (Feb 24, 2014)

*Ποιος επιτέλους κυβερνά αυτόν τον τόπο;*

Αποδίδεται στον Κωνσταντίνο Καραμανλή (βλ. Βικιφθέγματα), κατά διαβεβαίωση του δημοσιογράφου Γιάννη Βούλτεψη [1], [2], ως αντίδρασή του στα γεγονότα της Υπόθεσης Λαμπράκη.

Ευρύτατα διαδεδομένη φράση, που αποτελεί μέρος του καθημερινού λόγου, επανέρχεται σήμερα με αφορμή βιβλίο που κυκλοφορεί (με κάπως παραλλαγμένο τίτλο).


----------



## Marinos (Feb 25, 2014)

*«Όπως έλεγε ο Γάλλος φιλόσοφος Pierre Bourdieu, η αισθητική του σήμερα είναι η ηθική του αύριο...»* Τάδε έφη Άρης Σπηλιωτόπουλος.
Η φράση, σε διάφορες παραλλαγές (από το οσκαρουαϊλντώδες «η αισθητική είναι η ηθική του μέλλοντος» στο πιο σοσιαλρεάλ «η ηθική είναι η αισθητική του μέλλοντος») έχει αποδοθεί μεταξύ άλλων στους: Γκόρκι, Νίτσε, Γκοντάρ, Ένγκελς, Λένιν, Μαρκούζε. Ο Μπουρντιέ, απ' όσο ξέρω, κάνει εδώ πρώτη εμφάνιση.

Εδώ ο γνωστός σε θαμώνες οικείων μπλογκ Ηλεφούφουτος αποδεικνύει ότι ανήκει στον Γκόρκι -και συγχρόνως όχι ακριβώς, μια και δεν είναι τόσο σαφές αν εκφράζει την άποψή του ή την άποψη του Ανατόλ Φρανς:


> http://maximgorkiy.narod.ru/about_france.htm
> 
> Σε αυτό εδώ το κείμενο του Γκόρκι για τον Ανατόλ Φρανς υπάρχει η φράση
> “Η Ηθική του Ανατόλ Φρανς ήταν η Αισθητική – η Ηθική του Μέλλοντος”.
> ...


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2014)

Έγραφε προχτές ο Οδ. Ιωάννου στο protagon.gr:

Όσο κι αν έψαξα δεν βρήκα ποιος το διατύπωσε πρώτος για να του το αποδώσω. «Ποτέ μην αφήνεις την αλήθεια να σου χαλάσει μια ωραία ιστορία».

Το συνηθισμένο αγγλικό είναι: *Never let the facts get in the way of a good story.*

Καλά έκανε και δεν το απέδωσε σε κάποιον. Οι εφημεριδάδες το θεωρούν παλιά δημοσιογραφική αρχή αν και δεν κατάφερα να βρω παλιές αναφορές. Τα βιβλία μου με τσιτάτα είναι καλά, αλλά δεν το ξέρουν. Κάποιοι στο διαδίκτυο που λένε ότι είναι του Τουέιν πρέπει να κάνουν λάθος. Με την ευκαιρία, να τι έχουμε από τον Τουέιν σε συνέντευξη που του πήρε ο Κίπλινγκ: «Get your facts first, and then you can distort them as much as you please».


----------



## daeman (Mar 29, 2014)

...
Το σχετικό νήμα: *Never let the truth get in the way of a good yarn*.



nickel said:


> Και ένα με ρίμα:
> Δεν αφήνω την αλήθεια να χαλάει τα παραμύθια.


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2014)

Πρώτο πρώτο στα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου:

[...] στη συνέντευξη που έδωσε μετά το ξέσπασμα του σκανδάλου ο κ. Μπαλτάκος στον Νίκο Χατζηνικολάου [...], ο συμβουλάτορας της ναζιστικής συμμορίας είπε: “να θυμίσω και τη φράση του Λένιν ότι ένα ψέμα που επαναλαμβάνεται γίνεται αλήθεια”. Είπε στ’ αλήθεια τέτοιο πράγμα ο Λένιν; Αν γκουγκλίσετε στα αγγλικά, θα δείτε πράγματι ότι δεκάδες αναξιόπιστοι ιστότοποι αποδίδουν το απόφθεγμα στον Λένιν, χωρίς ποτέ να παραθέτουν κάποια πηγή -στο κάτω κάτω, τα κείμενα του Λένιν έχουν εκδοθεί σε πολύτομα Άπαντα, δεν είναι καθόλου δυσπρόσιτα. Άλλοι πάλι ιστότοποι αποδίδουν το ρητό στον Χίτλερ ή τον Γκέμπελς. Από το λίγο που έψαξα και που ρώτησα, δεν υπάρχει τέτοια φράση στο έργο του Λένιν, οπότε το απόφθεγμα μάλλον πρέπει να θεωρηθεί απόφευγμα. Φαίνεται ότι στο “Μάιν Καμπφ” υπάρχει παρόμοια φράση, αλλά διατυπωμένη λιγότερο αποφθεγματικά.

Αυτό που έχει ειπωθεί το είπε ο Γκέμπελς και το απέδιδε στους Εβραίους και στους Βρετανούς. Ξεσηκώνω από το wikiquote:

“That is of course rather painful for those involved. One should not as a rule reveal one’s secrets, since one does not know if and when one may need them again. The essential English leadership secret does not depend on particular intelligence. Rather, it depends on a remarkably stupid thick-headedness. *The English follow the principle that when one lies, one should lie big, and stick to it.* They keep up their lies, even at the risk of looking ridiculous.”
"Aus Churchills Lügenfabrik" ("Churchill’s Lie Factory"), 12 January 1941, _Die Zeit ohne Beispiel _(Munich: Zentralverlag der NSDAP., 1941), pp. 364-369

•	This and similar lines in Adolf Hitler‘s _Mein Kampf_ about what he claimed to be a stratagem of Jewish lies using “the principle & which is quite true in itself & that in the big lie there is always a certain force of credibility; because the broad masses of a nation are always more easily corrupted in the deeper strata of their emotional nature than consciously or voluntarily,” are often misquoted or paraphrased as: *"The bigger the lie, the more it will be believed."*

Και παρακάτω, στα Misattributed:

*If you repeat a lie often enough, people will believe it, and you will even come to believe it yourself.*
Attributed to Goebbels in _Publications Relating to Various Aspects of Communism _(1946), by United States Congress, House Committee on Un-American Activities, Issues 1-15, p.19, no reliable source has been located, and this is probably simply a further variation of the *Big Lie* idea.
Variants:
If you repeat a lie often enough, people will believe it.
If you repeat a lie often enough, it becomes the truth.
If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it.
If you repeat a lie long enough, it becomes truth.
If you repeat a lie many times, people are bound to start believing it.
Attributed in "The Sack of Rome" by Alexander Stille, p. 14, and also attributed in "A World Without Walls: Freedom, Development, Free Trade and Global Governance" (2003) by Mike Moore, p. 63

Αποκεί πάμε στο *Big Lie*.


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2014)

[...] όπως έλεγε κάποιος «*ανοησία είναι να κάνεις τα ίδια πράγματα και να περιμένεις διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα*».
Το είδα σε προχτεσινό κείμενο του Π. Μανδραβέλη.

Το αγγλικό μιλάει για τρέλα και λάθη, και έχει πρόβλημα πατρότητας:

*Insanity is repeating the same mistakes and expecting different results.*
From Narcotics Anonymous circa 1980; in print in an 1981 "approval version" of the Narcotics Anonymous "Basic Text" – see that page for details.
This and variations on it have also been variously attributed to Benjamin Franklin, Albert Einstein, Rita Mae Brown, and an old Chinese proverb, but this is the earliest known appearance and probable origin.
http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Insanity


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 12, 2014)

Το αγαπημένο μου: 
(ελπίζω να μην το έχουμε βάλει - και προφανώς το βάζω για πλάκα, το θεωρώ αυτονόητο, αλλά φύλαγε τα ρούχα σου)






Και για όσους βιαστήκατε να γελάσετε νομίζοντας ότι αποκλείεται ο Λίνκολν να είπε τέτοιο πράμα, να και η πηγή:
A. Lincoln, August 11, 1846 Letter to Allen N. Ford



Abraham Lincoln" said:


> I believe it is an established maxim in morals that he who makes an assertion without knowing whether it is true or false, is guilty of falsehood; and the accidental truth of the assertion, does not justify or excuse him.





Spoiler



Εντάξει, δεν αναφέρει το ίντερνετ... ουφ, μα τι ψείρες που είστε... το γενικό πνεύμα μετράει... εξάλλου κάποιος γνωστός μου, μού είπε ότι το άκουσε από τον κουμπάρο του που διαβάζει κάτι μπλογκ, άρα...


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2014)

*Διαφωνώ με αυτό που λες αλλά θα υπερασπιστώ μέχρι θανάτου το δικαίωμά σου να το λες.*
(Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce que vous dites, mais je me battrai jusqu'à la mort pour que vous puissiez le dire.)
*I disapprove of what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it.*

Though these words are regularly attributed to Voltaire, they were first used by Evelyn Beatrice Hall, writing under the pseudonym of Stephen G Tallentyre in _The Friends of Voltaire_ (1906), as a summation of Voltaire's beliefs on freedom of thought and expression.

Another possible source for the quote was proposed by Norbert Guterman, editor of "A Book of French Quotations," who noted a letter to M. le Riche (6 February 1770) in which Voltaire is quoted as saying: "Monsieur l'abbé, I detest what you write, but I would give my life to make it possible for you to continue to write" ("Monsieur l'abbé, je déteste ce que vous écrivez, mais je donnerai ma vie pour que vous puissiez continuer à écrire"). This remark, however, does not appear in the letter.
http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Voltaire


----------



## Zazula (Aug 3, 2014)

Δύο αποφεύγματα, ένα από τη δημοσιογράφο κι ένα από τον (συνεντευξιαζόμενο) Νανόπουλο στο http://www.haniotika-nea.gr/simpan-den-sinomoti/:


> Ο Αϊνστάιν είχε πει κάτι ενδιαφέρον: «Δύο πράγματα είναι άπειρα, το σύμπαν και η ανθρώπινη βλακεία. Και για το σύμπαν δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος…». [...]
> 
> Και μάλιστα είχε προσθέσει πως ο ορισμός του βλάκα είναι “εκείνος που κάνει το ίδιο λάθος κάθε φορά, περιμένοντας κάθε φορά να αλλάξει το αποτέλεσμα”.[...]


Για περισσότερα, δείτε εδώ: http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Albert_Einstein


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Όπως λες, και τα δύο είναι αποφεύγματα. Τα αγγλικά αποφεύγματα είναι:

Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former.

The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results.
ή
Insanity is repeating the same mistakes and expecting different results.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 3, 2014)

Πρόσεξε, ωστόσο, ότι ο Νανόπουλος κάνει διπλό ολίσθημα: και misattributed και με το stupidity στη θέση τού insanity.


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2014)

*The road to hell is paved with good intentions. Ο δρόμος προς την κόλαση είναι στρωμένος με καλές προθέσεις.*

Σε άρθρο του Τάκη Μίχα για τη Βενεζουέλα (στο Protagon.gr) διαβάζω το παρακάτω:

Με άλλα λόγια, το βιβλίο του Αυστριακού διανοητή [_Ο δρόμος προς τη δουλεία_, του Χάγιεκ] θα μπορούσε να διαβασθεί ως μία οικονομοπολιτική ανάπτυξη της φράσης του Ντοστογιέφσκι «Ο δρόμος προς την Κόλαση είναι στρωμένος με καλές προθέσεις».

Και μένω να απορώ πού βρέθηκε αυτή η γνωστή αγγλική παροιμία στον Ντοστογιέφσκι (αναζήτηση στο Gutenberg.org δεν βοήθησε).

Σύμφωνα με τρεις καλά τεκμηριωμένες πηγές:
http://www.answers.com/topic/list-of-english-proverbs
http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/the-road-to-hell-is-paved-with-good-intentions.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_road_to_hell_is_paved_with_good_intentions
η παλιότερη σχετική αναφορά είναι στα γαλλικά. Λέγεται ότι ο άγιος Βερνάρδος του Κλερβό έγραψε: «L'enfer est plein de bonnes volontés et désirs» (Η κόλαση είναι γεμάτη από καλές προθέσεις και επιθυμίες). Αυτή την πληροφορία την έχουμε από γαλλικό βιβλίο του 1640.

Ας δούμε το ρητό σε άλλους συγγραφείς:


 Hell is full of good desires.
[1574 E. Hellowes tr. _Guevara's Epistles_ 205]
 It is a saying among Divines, that Hell is full of good Intentions, and Meanings.
[1654 R. Whitlock _Observations on Manners of English_ 203]
 It is a true saying,‘Hell is paved with good intentions’.
[1736 Wesley _Journal_ 10 July (1910) I. i. 246]
 No saint, however, in the course of his religious warfare, was more sensible of the unhappy failure of pious resolves, than Johnson. He said one day, talking to an acquaintance on this subject, "Sir, Hell is paved with good intentions."
[1791 James Boswell _The Life of Samuel Johnson LL.D._]
 I shall have nothing to hand in, except intentions,—what they say the road to the wrong place is paved with.
[1847 J. A. Froude _Shadows of Clouds_ ix.]
 The road to hell is paved with good intentions.
[1855 H. G. Bohn _Hand-Book of Proverbs_ 514]
 Our capitalist, who is at home in his vulgar economy, exclaims: "Oh! but I advanced my money for the express purpose of making more money." The way to Hell is paved with good intentions, and he might just as easily have intended to make money, without producing at all.
[1867, Karl Marx, _Das Kapital_, Vol. 1 - εδώ από τη μετάφραση]
 ‘I'm sorry if I made things a mess with you and Yolanda. But I'll have you know that I had nothing but good intentions.’ ‘They say, “The road to ruin is paved with good intentions.”‥and you keep making potholes.’
[2001 _Washington Times_ 5 Dec. D8 (Herb & Jamaal comic strip)]


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 25, 2014)

nickel said:


> Insanity is repeating the same mistakes and expecting different results.



Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτό είναι και μια από τις αρχές του επιστημονικού πειράματος, είτε πιστεύεις ότι αυτό που κάνεις είναι λάθος είτε όχι.


----------



## Earion (Sep 22, 2014)

*Old Soldiers Never Die*

Το είχε πει και ο στρατηγός Μακ Άρθουρ, μια φορά κι έναν καιρό, σε μια φημισμένη ομιλία του:
*Οι γηραιοί στρατιώτες δεν πεθαίνουν ποτέ. Απλώς ξεθωριάζουν...* δηλώνει ο Χρήστος Ξανθάκης (Όχι άλλο Κωστόπουλο).

Στο πρωτότυπο: *Old soldiers never die, they just fade away*.

Το είπε ο στρατηγός Ντάγκλας Μακάρθουρ σε αποχαιρετιστήριο λόγο του (farewell address) στο Κογκρέσο την ημέρα της αποστράτευσής του (19 Απριλίου 1951), ανασκοπώντας τη δαφνοστεφή καριέρα του. Ο Μακάρθουρ ήταν δημοφιλέστατος, η περίσταση φορτισμένη συναισθηματικά, και το αμερικανικό κοινό συγκινήθηκε τόσο ώστε να βγει και τραγουδάκι:





 
Η απόδοση του τσιτάτου στα ελληνικά χρειάζεται, νομίζω, ένα δυο μερεμέτια. Οι στρατιώτες δεν είναι «γηραιοί» («γέρους» ασφαλώς θα επιχείρησε αυθόρμητα να τους μεταφράσει ο Ξανθάκης, αλλά κατάλαβε πόσο μακριά τον οδηγούσε αυτό και χρησιμοποίησε τον λογιότερο τύπο). Δεν είναι η ηλικία το σημαντικό εδώ, είναι ότι έχουν παλιώσει στο στρατό. Υπάρχουν στρατιώτες που κατατάσσονται εθελοντικά στα δεκαεφτά τους, και όταν τελειώνει ο πόλεμος ίσα που έχουν εικοσαρίσει. Είναι κιόλας βετεράνοι. Είναι παλιοί, παλιωμένοι, *παλιοσειρές*.

Και δεν «ξεθωριάζουν», γιατί δεν γίνεται η δόξα τους να ξεθωριάσει. Αυτή τους συνοδεύει μέχρι τον τάφο. *Αργοσβήνουν* όμως.

Αλλά ας δούμε όλην την τελευταία παράγραφο του λόγου του Μακάρθουρ:

When I joined the Army, even before the turn of the century, it was the fulfillment of all of my boyish hopes and dreams. The world has turned over many times since I took the oath on the plain at West Point, and the hopes and dreams have long since vanished, but I still remember the refrain of *one of the most popular barrack ballads of that day* which proclaimed most proudly that ‘old soldiers never die, they just fade away.’ And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away, an old soldier who tried to do his duty as God gave him the light to see that duty. Good-bye.

Ακούστε τον εδώ.

Πρόκειται λοιπόν για ένα παλιότερο φανταρίστικο τραγουδάκι που ξεκίνησε από την Αγγλία, όπως εξηγεί λεπτομερώς ένας ιστολόγος εδώ, και που έγινε ευρύτερα γνωστό στην Αμερική στις παραμονές του πολέμου (1939) σε μια εκτέλεση από τον Φρανκ Βέστφαλ.

Μάλιστα στη Βρετανία ήταν ήδη τόσο γνωστό ώστε να το βάλει τίτλο στο βιβλίο του με τις αναμνήσεις από τον Πρώτο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο ένας απλός στρατιώτης, ο Φρανκ Ρίτσαρντς, ανθρακωρύχος στην πολιτική του ζωή. Το βιβλίο κυκλοφόρησε το 1933.

Από τότε η φράση έχει γίνει σύνθημα, και σήμερα τη συναντάμε σε διάφορες παραλλαγές, π.χ. Old Soldiers Never Die They Just Go To Hell To Regroup


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2014)

...
Μια που λες για μερεμέτια, να ρίξω κι εγώ ένα σοβάτισμα: *Οι παλιές καραβάνες δεν πεθαίνουν, μόνο αργοσβήνουν* (μαραίνονται / φθίνουν). 

Το _never _δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν εδώ είναι όντως εμφατικό _ποτέ!_ ή μια απλή άρνηση. Κι αν θέλουμε το δεύτερο ρήμα ν' ακολουθήσει οπτικά και συνειρμικά τις καραβάνες: _θαμπώνουν _(όπως το βλέμμα τους, the light to see that duty), ωστόσο αυτό το ρήμα δεν ταιριάζει στο κλείσιμο της ομιλίας (I now close my military career and just fade away).

Not fade away - Rolling Stones with Brian Jones






Τς αγάπης βιόλα αν μαραθεί
αθός δεν είναι αγάπης
αγκάθι μόνο στο πλευρί
που το επήρε ο μπάτης


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2014)

Οι παλιοσειρές δεν πεθαίνουν, αργοχάνονται στον ορίζοντα (με ολίγη από Λούκι Λουκ)....


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2014)

*Αποδίδεται* στον Σάμιουελ Τζόνσον. Σύμφωνα με τις έρευνες βικιπαιδιστών, δεν έχει βρεθεί σε γραφτά του:

Your manuscript is both good and original, but the part that is good is not original and the part that is original is not good. 
http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Samuel_Johnson#Misattributed

Το χειρόγραφό σου είναι καλό και πρωτότυπο, αλλά το μέρος που είναι καλό δεν είναι πρωτότυπο και το μέρος που είναι πρωτότυπο δεν είναι καλό.


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2014)

Ο Βίσμαρκ συνήθιζε να λέει ότι «τα περισσότερα ψέματα οι άνθρωποι τα λένε είτε μετά το κυνήγι, είτε κατά τη διάρκεια του πολέμου, είτε πριν από τις εκλογές».

Έτσι αρχίζει το χτεσινό σημείωμα του Πάσχου Μανδραβέλη. Δυο παρατηρήσεις:

Όταν έχουν διασωθεί τα λόγια κάποιου διάσημου, σπάνια πρόκειται για απόσταγμα σοφίας που επαναλάμβανε ο διάσημος σε κάθε ταιριαστή ευκαιρία έτσι ώστε να καταφέρει κάποια στιγμή να το καταγράψει ο ένας ή ο άλλος βιογράφος του. Συνήθως πρόκειται για άπαξ λεχθέντα ή γραφέντα. Το συγκεκριμένο δεν ξέρουμε καν αν το είπε ο Βίσμαρκ κι ας το αναφέρουν έτσι οι παντελώς αναξιόπιστες λίστες του ίντερνετ. Στο Wikiquote παραμένει στα Unsourced:

*People never lie so much as after a hunt, during a war or before an election.* 

Γράφει στη σχετική σελίδα:

Wikiquote no longer allows unsourced quotations, and they are in process of being removed from our pages

Είναι, επομένως, πιθανό να έχουν απομακρυνθεί και άλλα «αποφεύγματα« που αναφέρουμε πιο πάνω από τις κύριες σελίδες του Wikiquote.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 8, 2014)

Καιρός ήταν. Ίσως έρχεται σιγά-σιγά η ώρα να έχουμε το θάρρος να λέμε αυτά που θέλουμε χωρίς να κρυβόμαστε πίσω απ' τα φουστάνια της ιστορίας και το κύρος των αυθεντιών.


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2014)

τίς ὦν ἀρχὰ πολιτείας ἁπάσας; νέων τροφά. 
ή
τίς οὖν ἀρχὰ πολιτείας ἁπάσας; νέων τροφά.
— Διωτογένους Πυθαγορείου ἐκ τοῦ _Περὶ ὁσιότητος_

Which, therefore, is the basic principle of any state? The education of the youth.
— Diotogenes the Pythagorean
http://books.google.gr/books?id=qYW4nXNjAyQC&pg=PA53#v=onepage&q&f=false

Popularly known as:
The foundation of every state is the education of its youth

Πολύ πολύ περισσότερα από τον Κορνήλιο στο ιστολόγιο του Σαραντάκου
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/10/27/diotogenes/


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2014)

Τελικά, το «*σοσιαλισμός ή βαρβαρότητα*» που η Ρόζα Λούξεμπουργκ απέδωσε στον Ένγκελς (αλλά δεν είχαν καταφέρει να βρουν στα γραπτά του) ανήκει στον Καρλ Κάουτσκι:

*Kautsky 1892:* we must either move forward into socialism or fall back into barbarism (es heißt entweder vorwärts zum Sozialismus oder rückwärts in die Barbarei) [γκουγκλοβιβλία]
*Luxemburg 1915:* either transition to socialism or regression into barbarism (entweder Übergang zum Sozialismus oder Rückfall in die Barbarei)

Στα αγγλικά:
The origin of Rosa Luxemburg’s slogan ‘socialism or barbarism’
A mystery solved: Ian Angus traces an important socialist slogan to its unexpected source
http://johnriddell.wordpress.com/20...osa-luxemburgs-slogan-socialism-or-barbarism/

Στα ελληνικά:
Και πάλι για τη Ρόζα Λούξεμπουργκ και τη βαρβαρότητα
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/11/10/barbarei/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 11, 2014)

Υπάρχει μια λεπτή διαφορά στο γερμανικό, πάντως (που δεν ξέρω όμως αν έχει κάποια ιδιαίτερη σημασία). Το _vorwärts_ του Κάουτσκι σημαίνει _εμπρός_, το _Übergang_ της Ρόζας σημαίνει _μετάβαση_. (Η διαφορά δεν είναι τόσο σημαντική στον δρόμο προς τη βαρβαρότητα: _πίσω_ λέει ο Κάουτσκι, _υποτροπή/πισωγύρισμα_ το λέει η Ρόζα.)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 11, 2014)

Κατ' εμέ μεγάλο γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζει και το υστερόγραφο του Σαραντάκου:
Το θέμα έχει πάντως και μεταστροφή: στα σχόλια του αγγλικού ιστολογίου, ο πρώτος σχολιαστής επισημαίνει ότι στη γερμανόφωνη βιβλιογραφία αναγνωριζόταν από νωρίτερα ότι το δίλημμα περί σοσιαλισμού και βαρβαρότητας ειπώθηκε αρχικά από τον Καρλ Κάουτσκι και στη συνέχεια από τη Ρόζα Λούξεμπουργκ.
*Πράγμα που δείχνει μεταξύ άλλων ότι η κυριαρχία μίας γλώσσας μπορεί να κρύψει χρήσιμες πληροφορίες που δεν είναι διατυπωμένες στην κυρίαρχη γλώσσα.*​


----------



## Zazula (Nov 18, 2014)

nickel said:


> Το ευφυολόγημα για το μέλλον αποδίδεται στον φυσικό και νομπελίστα *Νιλς Μπορ*. Κυκλοφορεί σε διάφορες εκδοχές:
> Prediction is very difficult, especially about the future.
> It's hard to make predictions, especially about the future.
> Forecasts are difficult, especially those about the future.
> ...


Κι όμως, το Μπορικό το έχω μπροστά μου, σε αμερικάνικο βιβλίο τού 2014, να αποδίδεται στον Γιόγκι. Μάλλον δεν θα βάλω υποσημείωση, δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα φαν τού είδους ο συγκεκριμένος πελάτης.


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2015)

Γύρω στο 1997 ο κ. Σημίτης είχε πει: «Αν δώσεις σε πεινασμένο ένα ψάρι, θα χορτάσει μόνο μία ημέρα. Αν τον μάθεις να ψαρεύει, δεν θα ξαναπεινάσει σε όλη του τη ζωή». Δεν θυμάμαι αν ο ίδιος το απέδωσε σε κάποιον Κινέζο σοφό και σε ποιον. Σήμερα άκουσα τον Πέτρο Τατσόπουλο να το αποδίδει στον Μάο. Ας δούμε τι λένε οι Εγγλέζοι για την αγγλική εκδοχή:


*Give a man a fish, and you feed him for a day; show him how to catch fish, and you feed him for a lifetime.*

Meaning

A proverbial saying which suggests that the ability to work is of greater benefit than a one-off handout.

Origin

This proverb has fallen foul of the spurious etymological rule: 'if you don't know the origin of an enigmatic proverb, say it is ancient Chinese'. May you live in interesting times and a picture is worth a thousand words suffer the same fate. There's no evidence to link 'Give a man a fish...' with China. A further confusion over the origin is that the authoritative and generally trustworthy _Oxford Dictionary of Quotations_ says it is of mid-20th century origin.

*The expression actually originated in Britain in the mid 19th century.*

Anne Isabella Ritchie, the daughter of William Makepeace Thackeray, (who, if her photograph is any guide, was a studious young woman) wrote a story titled _Mrs. Dymond_, sometime in the 1880s and it includes this line.

"He certainly doesn't practise his precepts, but I suppose the patron meant that if you give a man a fish he is hungry again in an hour; if you teach him to catch a fish you do him a good turn."​https://books.google.gr/books?ei=NO...h+him+to+catch+a+fish+you+do+him+a+good+turn"

The book was published in 1890 but the story was put into print a few years earlier. The American magazine _Littell's Living Age_ printed the story in its September 1885 issue and it was taken from an earlier but undated issue of the British _Macmillan's Magazine_.

So, the proverb dates from 1885 or shortly before and there's every reason to suppose that it was coined by Anne Ritchie.

The source of the mid-20th century and Chinese origin theories are various US magazines from the 1960s, for example _The Rotarian_, June 1964:

...the Chinese axiom "Give a man a fish, and you have fed him once. Teach him how to fish and you have fed him for a lifetime."​
Publications of that sort were what brought the proverb into general use but, as we have seen, weren't the actual source.
http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/give-a-man-a-fish.html
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/give_...a_man_to_fish_and_you_feed_him_for_a_lifetime​


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 26, 2015)

Ευχαριστούμε για τη χρήσιμη πληροφορία!

Κάτι που με σοκάρει ενίοτε, είναι ότι πολύς κόσμος αδιαφορεί για την πατρότητα των ρητών.

Προσφάτως επεσήμανα σε χρήστη του facebook ότι το ρητό που παρέθετε - το γνωστό "η ανθρωπότητα θα ελευθερωθεί όταν ο τελευταίος βασιλιάς κρεμαστεί με τα άντερα του τελευταίου ιερέα" ήταν του Jean Meslie (και μάλιστα η αρχική διατύπωση ήταν αρκετά διαφορετική) και όχι του Βολταίρου όπως συχνά αναφέρεται (και σε άλλους αποδίδεται κατά καιρούς). 

Αφού έφερε κάμποσες αντιρρήσεις (χωρίς να παραθέτει όμως καμία σοβαρή πηγή), τελικά πείσθηκε μεν, αλλά αντέταξε ότι "δεν έχει σημασία", αυτό που μετράει είναι το περιεχόμενο του ρητού. Πρόσθεσε ότι ο Μελιέ "δεν είχε καλό μάρκετινγκ" σε αντίθεση με τον Βολταίρο - πράγμα προφανές, αλλά που μας ωθεί να προβληματιστούμε ως προς την ηθικότητα της απόδοσης ενός ρητού σε κάποιον ο οποίος "πουλάει" περισσότερο.

Διότι περιεχόμενο αλλιώς αποτιμάται αν το έγραψε ο Καρλ Μαρξ και αλλιώς αν το εξεφώνησε ο Γκρούτσο Μαρξ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 26, 2015)

Ακόμα χειρότερο είναι αν η ρήση αναφέρεται στις επιστήμες, όπου η πληροφορία αντλεί επιστημονική εγκυρότητα με τον κατάλληλο πατέρα. Ίσως ο πιο συχνός ψευδοπατέρας επιστημονικών ρήσεων να είναι ο Αϊνστάιν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 26, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Διότι περιεχόμενο αλλιώς αποτιμάται αν το έγραψε ο Καρλ Μαρξ και αλλιώς αν το εξεφώνησε ο Γκρούτσο Μαρξ.


...όπως πρωτοείπε, άλλωστε, ο Επίκουρος.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 15, 2015)

Έχουμε σχολιάσει το ανέκδοτο με τον Κολοκοτρώνη και το κάπνισμα; Αν κάποιος ξέρει πηγή, θα το εκτιμούσα πολύ. Με μία σύντομη αναζήτηση δεν κατάφερα να το επαληθεύσω ούτε να το διαψεύσω. Πάντως αξιόπιστη πηγή δεν βρήκα. Παραθέτω μία εκδοχή που αλίευσα σε αντικαπνιστική ομάδα του facebook (κυκλοφορούν πολλές, εύκολα θα βρείτε διάφορες). Δεν με ενδιαφέρουν ιδιαίτερα οι λεπτομέρειες όσο η ουσία του περιστατικού (θέλω να πω, ας μην σταθούμε στον Μαύρο Στόλο και τα λοιπά, το θέμα είναι αν κάποια αξιόπιστη πηγή αναφέρει ότι υπό κάποιες συνθήκες ο Κολοκοτρώνης όντως είπε ότι ένας λεύτερος άνθρωπος δεν πρέπει να εξαρτάται από ένα συνήθειο και δεν ξανακάπνισε).



> Τον καιρό που ο Κολοκοτρώνης ήταν με το «Μαύρο Στόλο» κι είχε γίνει ο φόβος και ο τρόμος των κουρσάρων στο Αιγαίο, έζησε καινούργια στέρηση και κινδύνους που τον ατσάλωσαν. Κάποτε που έμεινε μέρες χωρίς να φουμάρει, έσκισε το τσιμπούκι του, έξυσε τη νικοτίνη από μέσα κι έφτιαξε μ’ αυτή τσιγάρο. Το αηδίασε:
> 
> -Όρσε μωρέ άνθρωπος, φώναξε, που θέλει να λευτερώσει τον τόπο του και δεν μπορεί να λευτερωθει ο ίδιος από ένα συνήθειο. Θεέ μου συγχώραμε.
> 
> Πέταξε το τσιμπούκι και το τσιγάρο στη θάλασσα κι από τότε δεν ξανακάπνισε.


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Κάποτε που έμεινε μέρες χωρίς να φουμάρει, έσκισε το τσιμπούκι του, έξυσε τη νικοτίνη από μέσα κι έφτιαξε μ’ αυτή τσιγάρο



Προφανώς δεν του είχαν τελειώσει τα χαρτάκια.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 25, 2015)

Το πρόσεξα κι εγώ αυτό, αλλά σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί η ιστορία να είναι παραποιημένη και διανθισμένη με προσθήκες, αλλά αληθινή στον πυρήνα της παρ' όλ' αυτά. Μπορεί ας πούμε να έξυσε τα υπολείματα και να τα κάπνισε, ξέρω κι εγώ, ή να μην το έκανε καν αυτό αλλά να πέταξε το τσιμπούκι κατευθείαν στη θάλασσα από τη ζοχάδα του. Αναρωτιόμουν απλώς αν υπάρχει κάποια αρχική αναφορά ας πούμε στα απομνημονεύματά του ή σε άλλη ιστορική πηγή η οποία παραποιήθηκε ή αν είναι εξ ολοκλήρου μυθοπλασία.

Έχω κι άλλο που με απασχολεί τώρα. Υποτίθεται ότι ο Κοραής είπε «Ω ταλαίπωρος Ελλάς, δεν ανεστήθης εκ του τάφου, απλώς ήλλαξες τάφον, απ' τον Τουρκικόν εις τον Χριστιανικόν». Όμως το βλέπω μόνο σε κάτι αρχαιόπληκτα μπλογκ και κανείς ποτέ δεν αναφέρει πηγή. Έχουμε λόγο να υποθέσουμε ότι το είπε όντως ή τρόπο να το μάθουμε;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 25, 2015)

Αυτό με τον Κολοκοτρώνη μου θυμίζει Ζορμπά. Σίγουρα υπάρχει η σκηνή με τα κεράσια, νομίζω όμως κάτι παρόμοιο και με τσιγάρο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 25, 2015)

Σωστή! Είναι και πολύ καζαντζακικό στη νοοτροπία του το περιστατικό. :)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 25, 2015)

Είμαι σίγουρη πάντως ότι υπάρχει και σκηνή που πετάει και το τσιγάρο αφού έκανε πρώτα ένα πακέτο, αλλά τώρα άντε να βρω πού έχω βάλει το βιβλίο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 25, 2015)

> Σε όσους παρακινηθούν από αυτό το άρθρο για να κόψουν το κάπνισμα τους εύχομαι ολόψυχα καλή επιτυχία και τους αφιερώνω αυτό το απόσπασμα από το «Βίος και Πολιτεία του Αλέξη Ζορμπά» του Νίκου Καζαντζάκη:
> 
> 6 -Δε νυστάζω, αποκρίθηκα, θα μείνω. Είναι η τελευταία βραδιά που περνούμε μαζί.
> 
> ...



Από εδώ


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Για τον Κολοκοτρώνη και τις καπνιστικές του συνήθειες να προσθέσω το παρακάτω από το βιβλίο _Ο Κολοκοτρώνης - Απομνημονεύματα του Κολοκοτρώνη - Ρητά του Κολοκοτρώνη - Τραγούδια των Κολοκοτρωναίων_ (Εστία, 1901), σελ. 101.

Όταν εις το Βουλευτικόν (δικαστήριον) τού ανεγνώσθη η απόφασις θανάτου (των τριών) είπε: «Μνήσθητί μου Κύριε όταν έλθεις εν τη βασιλεία σου». Το είπε με φωνήν άτρεμην, έκαμε τον σταυρόν του και επήρε μια πρέζα ταμπάκο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2015)

Από τα σημερινά Λαμπριάτικα μεζεδάκια του Νίκου Σαραντάκου έμαθα γι' αυτή την ασυνήθιστη γκάφα (τα αμερικάνικα ταχυδρομεία κυκλοφόρησαν γραμματόσημο με λάθος αποδιδόμενο απόσπασμα στη Μάγια Αγγέλου).

(Στο άρθρο του _Factually_ υπάρχουν και συνδέσεις προς άλλα διάσημα αποφεύγματα που δεν ειπώθηκαν ποτέ από αυτούς στους οποίους αποδίδονται.)


----------



## Earion (Jul 6, 2015)

*το τρακ έρχεται μαζί με το ταλέντο*

Μια ματιά στο Γούγλη μου υπέδειξε την πηγή (για την ακρίβεια μια εκδοχή της —υπάρχουν και άλλες).
Το τρακ, πάντως, δεν έπαψε ποτέ να τον ακολουθεί [τον Δημήτρη Χορν]. Ο ίδιος έλεγε ότι ντρεπόταν και φοβόταν την έκθεσή του στο κοινό. Ως το τέλος. Γι' αυτό και συνήθιζε να διηγείται ένα σχετικό ανέκδοτο: Μια εκκολαπτόμενη ηθοποιός αναρωτιέται γιατί η καθιερωμένη Γαλλίδα πρωταγωνίστρια *Ρεζάν *έχει τόσο πολύ τρακ πριν από την πρεμιέρα της, ενώ εκείνη δεν έχει καθόλου._ «Δεν πειράζει,_ _παιδί μου,_ _της αποκρίθηκε η Ρεζάν._ _Το τρακ έρχεται μαζί με το ταλέντο...»_. Και ο Δημήτρης Χορν διέθετε μπόλικο ταλέντο, αν και ορισμένοι τον μέμφονταν γιατί το σπατάλησε σε ελαφρείς ρόλους, σε ρόλους χαριτωμένων τύπων και δεν αφιερώθηκε στους ήρωες του δραματικού και του τραγικού ρεπερτορίου.

Το Βήμα 6/01/2008​
* 
Sarah Bernhardt and stage fright *
A young actress once confided to Sarah Bernhardt that she never had stage fright before going on stage. Sarah Bernhardt promptly answered: “Don’t worry, it comes with talent.” 

Από: Theater anecdotes


Sarah Bernhardt recevant une élève comédienne :
— Mon petit, lui dit-elle, avez-vous le trac ?
— Non, Madame, répondit la jeune fille étonnée.
— Rassurez-vous, cela viendra avec le talent.

http://www.prisedeparole.com/trac.htm​


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2015)

Εδώ θα βρείτε το λόγο που ασχολήθηκε ο Earion με το συγκεκριμένο τσιτάτο:

http://www.protothema.gr/politics/article/490892/orkomosia-tsakalotos/


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 18, 2015)

Μεταφράζω ένα βιβλίο μαγειρικής που έχει και διάφορες πληροφορίες και τσιτάτα. Μεταξύ άλλων αναφέρει για το ελαιόλαδο: Homero lo llamaba «el oro líquido», y para Hipócrates era «el gran sanador». (Ο Όμηρος το ονόμαζε «υγρό χρυσάφι» και ο Ιπποκράτης «μέγα θεραπευτικό»). 

Το θέμα μου δεν είναι αν θα πω υγρό χρυσάφι ή υγρός χρυσός ούτε αν θα πω μέγας θεραπευτής ή μέγα θεραπευτικό. Το θέμα μου είναι, τα είπαν όντως αυτά τα τσιτάτα οι μεγάλοι άνδρες; (ή μάλλον, τα έγραψαν; ). Δεν κατόρθωσα να το επιβεβαιώσω ούτε να το διαψεύσω. 

Βρήκα online το κείμενο της Ιλιάδας και της Οδύσσειας και έκανα αναζήτηση για "χρυσ", "ὑγρ" και "ἔλαι" χωρίς κάποιο αποτέλεσμα. Ίσως να μην έψαξα σωστά βέβαια, στην οποία περίπτωση θα εκτιμούσα πολύ κάποια συμβουλή. Για τον Ιπποκράτη δεν το έχω παλέψει ακόμη. 

Ξέρει κανείς κάτι σχετικό;


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2015)

Δες αυτό το αγγλικό:
http://www.liquidgoldproducts.co.uk/

At the words of Princess Nausicaa
Her women soon called themselves to order.
They took Odysseus to a sheltered place
And set down a cloak and tunic nearby.
*They gave him some oil in a golden flask*
And led him to the rushing river's bank.
Then noble Odysseus found his voice:
“Ladies, please move away. I need to wash
My salty shoulders and anoint myself.
It's a long while since oil has touched my skin
And I won't bathe near you. I'd be ashamed
To show myself naked in front of you.”
They moved away and spoke with Nausicaa
While noble Odysseus washed in the stream.
He soaked the salt from his back and shoulders
And scoured the encrusted brine from his head.
When he had bathed and anointed himself
He put on the clothes, the Princess's gift.
Thanks to Athena, daughter of Zeus
He looked taller and stronger, and his hair fell
In tight dense curls, like Hyacinth petals.
Just as a craftsman endowed with great skill
By Hephaestus and Pallas Athena
*Overlays silverware with liquid gold*
And completes a beautiful work of art
So Athena poured grace over his body.
He sat at a distance by the sea's shore
While the Princess gazed at his graceful power,
Then spoke to her flowing-haired attendants.

The Odyssey, Book VI: lines 211-238
Translated into English by Charles Pigott, January 2013 

Το ελληνικό πρωτότυπο:

ὣς ἔφαθ᾽, αἱ δ᾽ ἔσταν τε καὶ ἀλλήλῃσι κέλευσαν,
κὰδ δ᾽ ἄρ᾽ Ὀδυσσῆ᾽ εἷσαν ἐπὶ σκέπας, ὡς ἐκέλευσεν
Ναυσικάα θυγάτηρ μεγαλήτορος Ἀλκινόοιο·
πὰρ δ᾽ ἄρα οἱ φᾶρός τε χιτῶνά τε εἵματ᾽ ἔθηκαν,
δῶκαν δὲ χρυσέῃ ἐν ληκύθῳ ὑγρὸν ἔλαιον, 215
ἤνωγον δ᾽ ἄρα μιν λοῦσθαι ποταμοῖο ῥοῇσιν.
δή ῥα τότ᾽ ἀμφιπόλοισι μετηύδα δῖος Ὀδυσσεύς·
"ἀμφίπολοι, στῆθ᾽ οὕτω ἀπόπροθεν, ὄφρ᾽ ἐγὼ αὐτὸς
ἅλμην ὤμοιιν ἀπολούσομαι, ἀμφὶ δ᾽ ἐλαίῳ
χρίσομαι· ἦ γὰρ δηρὸν ἀπὸ χροός ἐστιν ἀλοιφή.	220
ἄντην δ᾽ οὐκ ἂν ἐγώ γε λοέσσομαι· αἰδέομαι γὰρ
γυμνοῦσθαι κούρῃσιν ἐυπλοκάμοισι μετελθών."
ὣς ἔφαθ᾽, αἱ δ᾽ ἀπάνευθεν ἴσαν, εἶπον δ᾽ ἄρα κούρῃ.
αὐτὰρ ὁ ἐκ ποταμοῦ χρόα νίζετο δῖος Ὀδυσσεὺς
ἅλμην, ἥ οἱ νῶτα καὶ εὐρέας ἄμπεχεν ὤμους,	225
ἐκ κεφαλῆς δ᾽ ἔσμηχεν ἁλὸς χνόον ἀτρυγέτοιο.
αὐτὰρ ἐπεὶ δὴ πάντα λοέσσατο καὶ λίπ᾽ ἄλειψεν,
ἀμφὶ δὲ εἵματα ἕσσαθ᾽ ἅ οἱ πόρε παρθένος ἀδμής,
τὸν μὲν Ἀθηναίη θῆκεν Διὸς ἐκγεγαυῖα
μείζονά τ᾽ εἰσιδέειν καὶ πάσσονα, κὰδ δὲ κάρητος	230
οὔλας ἧκε κόμας, ὑακινθίνῳ ἄνθει ὁμοίας.
ὡς δ᾽ ὅτε τις χρυσὸν περιχεύεται ἀργύρῳ ἀνὴρ
ἴδρις, ὃν Ἥφαιστος δέδαεν καὶ Παλλὰς Ἀθήνη
τέχνην παντοίην, χαρίεντα δὲ ἔργα τελείει,
ὣς ἄρα τῷ κατέχευε χάριν κεφαλῇ τε καὶ ὤμοις.	235
ἕζετ᾽ ἔπειτ᾽ ἀπάνευθε κιὼν ἐπὶ θῖνα θαλάσσης,
κάλλεϊ καὶ χάρισι στίλβων· θηεῖτο δὲ κούρη.
δή ῥα τότ᾽ ἀμφιπόλοισιν ἐυπλοκάμοισι μετηύδα·


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 18, 2015)

Χίλια ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου. 

Αυτό το "ὡς δ᾽ ὅτε τις χρυσὸν περιχεύεται ἀργύρῳ ἀνὴρ" στο 232 του Ζ της _Οδύσσειας _το είχα δει εδώ, όπως και τα άλλα (Εφταλιώτης: "και σαν που χύνει μάλαμα στο ασήμι άντρας τεχνίτης", Καζαντάκης-Κακριδής: "Πώς χύνει απά στο ασήμι μάλαμα καλός τεχνίτης, που ΄χει", Σιδέρης: "Κι όπως τεχνίτης ξακουστός με μάλαμα χρυσώνει / τ’ ασήμι") αλλά το προσπέρασα, επειδή δεν λέει ρητά κάτι σαν "υγρό χρυσάφι". Βέβαια λέει ότι είναι σαν χρυσάφι που χύνεται, άρα προφανώς είναι υγρό... αυτό όμως ειναι συμπέρασμα, δεν είναι η καθαυτό ομηρική φράση. (EDIT: σκέφτομαι επίσης ότι δεν θέλει τόσο να μας πει ότι το λάδι είναι σαν χρυσάφι, όσο ότι περιποιήθηκαν βασιλικά τον Οδυσσέα, ή ότι ο Οδυσσέας έγινε κούκλος, ή και τα δύο).

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το κλισέ με το "υγρό χρυσάφι" πρέπει να μας ήρθε απ' έξω, από τα αγγλικά, απ' αυτό το "liquid gold" της μετάφρασης. Βέβαια τα αρχαία ελληνικά μου είναι στοιχειώδη (ό,τι έμαθα στο σχολείο, ελάχιστα διάβασα μετά) οπότε ίσως κάνω λάθος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2015)

Συμφωνώ με τη Μελάνη. Αυτά τα τσιτάτα δεν καλύπτουν την προδιαγραφή για «λάδι = υγρός χρυσός».

Επίσης, στα γερμανικά τουλάχιστον, ως «υγρό χρυσάφι» έχουν χαρακτηριστεί (εκτός από το ελαιόλαδο «σύμφωνα με τον Όμηρο») διάφορα τοπικά ειδικά λάδια, το κρασί, καθώς και το τρεχούμενο νερό. Αν δεν βρούμε (και χρειάζεται, που δεν είναι και βέβαιο :)) ρητή αναφορά, ίσως βολεύει μια απόδοση της μορφής «από τα χρόνια του Ομήρου χαρακτηριζόταν ως...»


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2015)

Ξέχασα να γράψω ότι στα μέρη που θα περίμενα να βρω ελληνικές αναφορές (Δρανδάκη, Γεννάδιος κ.τ.ό.) δεν υπήρχε τίποτα σχετικό. Όταν απελπίστηκα, έπιασα το εγγλέζικο και έκανα διάνα. Οπότε ναι, ξενόφερτο πρέπει να είναι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 19, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> ίσως βολεύει μια απόδοση της μορφής «από τα χρόνια του Ομήρου χαρακτηριζόταν ως...»


Σε όλο το βιβλίο γενικά αυτά τα έχω βολέψει με διάφορα "λέγεται ότι..." και "σύμφωνα με ορισμένους..." 
Αλλά τον Όμηρο λέω να τον αφήσω ως έχει και όποιον πάρει ο Χάρος. Πιο πολύ ρώτησα για να λύσω τη δική μου απορία παρά για τεκμηρίωση (όχι πως θα μου κακόπεφτε).

Τον Ιπποκράτη καλύτερα να μην τον πιάσουμε, λεω.


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Για τον Όμηρο θα μπορούσες να πεις ότι «το παρομοιάζει με το υγρό χρυσάφι που χύνει ο τεχνίτης στο ασήμι». Για τον Ιπποκράτη επίσης δεν βρήκα τίποτα σε ελληνικές πηγές. Αλλά πώς θα αποδώσεις τον «great healer»;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 19, 2015)

nickel said:


> Αλλά πώς θα αποδώσεις τον «great healer»;


«Πατέρας της Ιατρικής» δεν είναι το δικό μας κλισέ για τον Ιπποκράτη;


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2015)

Αναφέρομαι στο «great healer» (σύμφωνα με τα αγγλικά κείμενα) και το «el gran sanador» (στα ισπανικά) με το οποίο υποτίθεται ότι ο Ιπποκράτης περιέγραφε το ελαιόλαδο.



AoratiMelani said:


> Μεταφράζω ένα βιβλίο μαγειρικής που έχει και διάφορες πληροφορίες και τσιτάτα. Μεταξύ άλλων αναφέρει για το ελαιόλαδο: Homero lo llamaba «el oro líquido», y para Hipócrates era «el gran sanador». (Ο Όμηρος το ονόμαζε «υγρό χρυσάφι» και ο Ιπποκράτης «μέγα θεραπευτικό»).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 19, 2015)

Οι περισσότερες απολύτως μη έγκυρες πηγές που αναπαράγουν το τσιτάτο το αποδίδουν "μέγας θεραπευτής", "μέγα θεραπευτικό" και "μεγάλος θεραπευτής" (κατά σειρά πλήθους ευρημάτων). Λέω να προτιμήσω το "μεγάλος θεραπευτής". Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και για την ιδέα του "παρομοιάζω" ως σερβιριστικού ρήματος.

"*Ο Όμηρος το παρομοίασε με υγρό χρυσάφι και ο Ιπποκράτης το χαρακτήρισε μεγάλο θεραπευτή.*"

Χωρίς εισαγωγικά στα τσιτάτα, ώστε να μην υπονοείται ότι τα είπαν ακριβώς έτσι.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 19, 2015)

nickel said:


> Αναφέρομαι στο «great healer» (σύμφωνα με τα αγγλικά κείμενα) και το «el gran sanador» (στα ισπανικά) με το οποίο υποτίθεται ότι ο Ιπποκράτης περιέγραφε το ελαιόλαδο.


Αμάν, εντελώς αλλαντάλλων κατάλαβα...

Πιθανότητα έχει καμία το _ίαμα / ιαματικό_;


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2015)

Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι ο Ιπποκράτης αναφέρθηκε στις ιαματικές ιδιότητες του ελαιόλαδου.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 10, 2015)

Εδώ δεν πρέπει να έχουμε ποστάρει και αυτό; Το ξανάδα πρόσφατα στο facebook. 

 European Terror Alerts by John Cleese  (που φυσικά _*δεν *_το είπε).


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Εδώ δεν πρέπει να έχουμε ποστάρει και αυτό; Το ξανάδα πρόσφατα στο facebook.
> 
> European Terror Alerts by John Cleese





daeman said:


> Από τα πρώτα νήματα της Λεξιλογίας. Τελικά, σ' αυτό το φόρουμ ψάχνουμε να βρούμε τι *δεν* υπάρχει. :) ...











AoratiMelani said:


> ...(που φυσικά _*δεν *_το είπε).



We've been snooping and snoping that, too:



daeman said:


> ... Όσο για το αν το έγραψε ο Κλιζ ή όχι, εδώ.



Slippin' and a-slidin'
Peepin' and a-hidin'
Been told long time ago

Snoopin' and a-snopin'
Lookin' for straight dopin'
Gonna be their fool no more

Oh, big conniver
Nothin' but a jiver
Done got hip to your jive

Hookin' off the hoaxin'
Unthreadin' all that spinnin'
Been doin' it free and live


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 11, 2015)

Κακή διατύπωση από μέρους μου. Το ήξερα ότι το είχαμε ποστάρει στη Λεξιλογία σε άλλα νήματα.
Ήθελα να πω ότι πρέπει να το ποστάρουμε _*και *_σε αυτό εδώ το νήμα.
Ευχαριστώ που έβαλες τις παραπομπές.


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2015)

Γράφει ο Περικλής Δημητρολόπουλος στο σημερινό άρθρο του στα Νέα:

Όσο και αν έχουν ψάξει οι ειδικοί δεν έχουν καταφέρει μέχρι σήμερα να εντοπίσουν με ακρίβεια την προέλευση της φράσης «*η εκδίκηση είναι ένα πιάτο που τρώγεται κρύο*». Η πλέον βάσιμη υπόθεση είναι ότι προέρχεται από τη Γαλλία — για καιρό κυκλοφορούσε η φήμη ότι την είχε συμπεριλάβει ο Πιερ Σοντερλό ντε Λακλό στο επιστολικό μυθιστόρημά του «Επικίνδυνες σχέσεις» που εκδόθηκε το 1782, ενώ μπορεί να τη βρει κανείς αυτούσια στις «Αναμνήσεις της Ματίλντα» του Ευγένιου Σι, που κυκλοφόρησε το 1846. Η αντοχή της φήμης, πάντως, δεν είναι άσχετη με το στόρι των «Επικίνδυνων σχέσεων». Η ακραία εκδίκηση ταιριάζει γάντι σε ένα έργο που στην εποχή του είχε χαρακτηριστεί «εξοργιστικής ανηθικότητας» και για το οποίο είχε ειπωθεί ότι «σκιαγραφούσε τέρατα» — ένα από τα οποία υποδύθηκε μοναδικά στον κινηματογράφο ο Τζον Μάλκοβιτς. [...]
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5281059/ta-orektika-ths-ekdikhshs/​
Ας εξετάσουμε το πρόβλημα στις αγγλικές πηγές. Στον εξαίρετο ιστότοπο The Phrase Finder διάβασα:

*Revenge is a dish best served cold

Meaning*

Vengeance is more satisfying when exacted in cold blood.

*Origin*
This proverbial saying certainly gets about a bit — in time and space. It sounds as though it ought to be old, from Shakespeare or the like. Vengeance was a frequent theme of Tudor drama and several authors wrote about it. Francis Bacon coined at least three ‘revenge’ proverbs:

- Revenge is a kind of wild justice.
- A man that studieth revenge keeps his own wounds green.
- Revenge triumphs over death

Nevertheless, the phrase isn’t Tudor. A quick search of the World Wide Web will yield confidently expressed views that ‘revenge is a dish best served cold’ is a translation of the line “La vengeance est un plat qui se mange froide” from Pierre Choderlos de Laclos’s epistolary novel _Les Liaisons Dangereuses_, 1782. As that text doesn’t appear in the novel, or any other work by de Laclos, the story appears to be a piece of impressively industrious folk etymology — not only a made up source, but made up in French [_...and I understand from French corresponents that the ‘froide’ should be ‘froid’ - not a mistake that de Laclos might have made_]. 

The first example that I can find of the phrase is in the French author Eugène Sue’s novel _Memoirs of Matilda_, which was translated into English by D. G. Osbourne and published in 1846:

And then _revenge is very good eaten cold_, as the vulgar say.
https://books.google.gr/books?id=vMsBAAAAQAAJ&pg=PA303#v=onepage&q&f=false

The italics are from the text, which implies that the phrase was already in use when the novel was written. As always with translations, it is a moot point as to who can claim authorship of the proverb as an English phrase — the translator, who was the first to use the expression in English, or the original author.

Wherever it can be said to have originated, the proverb struck a chord in the English-speaking world. More recently, it has been called into use in three screen classics:

_Kind Hearts and Coronets_, 1949: “Revenge is a dish which people of taste prefer to eat cold.” 
_The Godfather_, 1969: Don Corleone nodded. “Revenge is a dish that tastes best when it is cold,” he said.
_Star Trek II, The Wrath of Kahn_, 1982: Kirk, old friend, do you know the Klingon proverb, “Revenge is a dish best served cold”?

As I said, the proverb gets about — Paris, Ealing, New York and finally, the Klingon Empire.​


Από το Concise Oxford Dictionary of Proverbs:

*revenge is a dish that can be eaten cold*
Vengeance need not be exacted immediately; but 
Cf. 1620 T. SHELTON tr. _Cervantes’ Don Quixote_ II. lxiii. Reuenge is not good in cold bloud.

1885 C. LOWE _Prince Bismarck_ I. iv. He had defended Olmutz, it is true, but..with a secret resolution to ‘eat the dish of his revenge cold instead of hot’.

1895 J. PAYN _In Market Overt_ xvii. Invective can be used at any time; like vengeance, it is a dish that can be eaten cold.

1975 J. O’FAOLAIN _Women in Wall_ iii. Revenge..is a meal that’s as tasty cold as hot. Tastier cold sometimes.

1997 _Washington Post_ 6 Nov. E6 Revenge is a dish best served cold. Let’s see what happens one of these cold Octobers.

2007 _Times_ 14 Sept. 34 They say that revenge is a dish best served cold but I think that now has been trumped by Mrs T. For yesterday revenge was served with tea and cakes.
https://books.google.gr/books?id=ogm0c8mYtQUC&pg=PT576#v=onepage&q&f=false​

Και άλλο ένα από τον κινηματογράφο:

Somebody once wrote, "Revenge is a dish that has to be eaten cold." Hot as you are, you're liable to end up with indigestion.
Ryan (Lee Van Cleef), _Death Rides a Horse (Da uomo a uomo)_ (1968).
https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Revenge​


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2015)

nickel said:


> ...Και άλλο ένα από τον κινηματογράφο:
> 
> Somebody once wrote, "Revenge is a dish that has to be eaten cold." Hot as you are, you're liable to end up with indigestion.
> Ryan (Lee Van Cleef), _Death Rides a Horse (Da uomo a uomo)_ (1968).
> https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Revenge​



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGPd_z2QCEo


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2015)

[Η εκδίκηση τρώγεται κρύα] + [Η εκδίκηση είναι γλυκιά] = Η εκδίκηση είναι παγωτό


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2015)

Τελικά, δεν ήταν του Πανούτσου...

Στη συζήτηση για τον προϋπολογισμό, ο υπουργός Οικονομικών, επικαλούμενος τον αθλητικογράφο Αντώνη Πανούτσο είπε: "Ο μεγάλος αθλητικός σχολιαστής Αντώνης Πανούτσος λέει ότι για την ιταλική σχολή το 1-0 είναι το καλύτερο σκορ… Από 3-0 και πάνω είναι της αγγλικής σχολής. Εσείς που είστε τις ιταλικής μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιείτε έναν ή δυο αριθμούς, εγώ που είμαι της αγγλικής θα χρησιμοποιώ και τους 4".

Ωστόσο, με tweet ο κ. Πανούτσος έσπευσε να τον διορθώσει ότι η εν λόγω φράση είναι του Καρπετόπουλου και όχι δική του (από εδώ):







Σήμερα, στον Βήμα ΦΜ, ο Αντώνης Καρπετόπουλος (που είναι γνώστης του ιταλικού ποδοσφαίρου) ξεκαθάρισε πώς ακριβώς το έχει πει:



> το 1-0 είναι του προπονητή
> το 2-0 είναι _αλ ινγκλέζε_ (δεν τους φτάνει το 1-0)
> το 3-0 και το 4-0 είναι των παικτών
> το 5-0 είναι για πρόστιμο (γιατί θα σου τη φυλάει ο αντίπαλος)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 16, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Υποτίθεται ότι ο Κοραής είπε «Ω ταλαίπωρος Ελλάς, δεν ανεστήθης εκ του τάφου, απλώς ήλλαξες τάφον, απ' τον Τουρκικόν εις τον Χριστιανικόν». Όμως το βλέπω μόνο σε κάτι αρχαιόπληκτα μπλογκ και κανείς ποτέ δεν αναφέρει πηγή. Έχουμε λόγο να υποθέσουμε ότι το είπε όντως ή τρόπο να το μάθουμε;


Με αυτό τι παίζει, ξέρει κανείς τίποτε;

Προς το παρόν το μόνο που βρίσκω είναι μια παραπομπή στο έργο του Παναγιώτη Νούτσου "Νεοελληνικός Διαφωτισμός. Τα όρια της διακινδύνευσης." Αθήνα: Ελληνικά Γράμματα, 2005, 33. Η παραπομπή είναι από ένα άρθρο της _Αυγής _με τίτλο *Ο Αδαμάντιος Κοραής για τις ΗΠΑ*. Λέει ότι ο Νούτσος είναι καθηγητής Κοινωνικής και Πολιτικής Φιλοσοφίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Ιωαννίνων. Η πηγή του Νούτσου για το παράθεμα δεν ξέρω ποια είναι, αν έχει κανείς το βιβλίο αυτό μπορούμε να τσεκάρουμε τη βιβλιογραφία.

Στο _Βήμα _βρήκα κι ένα άρθρο του ίδιου του Νούτσου, με τίτλο *Για την Ελληνική Νομαρχία*, όπου αναφέρει ο ίδιος το παράθεμα. 

Το δε παράθεμα είναι λίγο διαφορετικό εδώ απ' ό,τι στις άλλες αναφορές, αλλά πάντα χωρίς αρχική πηγή:
«*Η ταλαίπωρος Ελλάς δεν ανεστήθη αληθώς, αλλά τάφον μόνον ήλλαξε, και επέρασεν από νεκροθαπτών Τούρκων χείρας εις χριστιανούς νεκροθάπτας*» (1830).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2016)

Στο *λήμμα της βικιπαίδειας* για τον Α.Κ. γράφει:

*Η θέση του για τον Καποδίστρια*
Ο Κοραής αντιπολιτεύθηκε με οξύτητα το καθεστώς του Καποδίστρια και ευχήθηκε την ανατροπή του. Χρησιμοποίησε το γνώριμό του διαλογικό είδος εκδίδοντας δύο ψευδώνυμους διαλόγους με τίτλο, _Τί συμφέρει εις την ελευθερωμένην από τους Τούρκους Ελλάδα να πράξη εις τας παρούσας περιστάσεις δια να μη δουλωθή εις Χριστιανούς Τουρκίζοντας_. Ο πρώτος διάλογος δημοσιεύθηκε το 1830 και δεύτερος μετά το θάνατο του Καποδίστρια, το 1831 Το δεύτερο κείμενο καταστράφηκε από τους Καποδιστριακούς στην Εθνοσυνέλευση του Ναυπλίου το 1832.

Το απόσπασμα που αναφέρεις βρίσκεται στον πρώτο διάλογο (1830) --δες επόμενο ποστ.

Ο διάλογος υπάρχει ολόκληρος *στην Ανέμη*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2016)

Πάρε και το απόσπασμα που σε ενδιαφέρει (και γράφει ανεστ*ά*θη). Είναι στη σελ. 14:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 16, 2016)

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, δόκτορα. Ντρέπομαι που το λέω, αλλά δεν κοίταξα τη Βικιπαίδεια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, δόκτορα. Ντρέπομαι που το λέω, αλλά δεν κοίταξα τη Βικιπαίδεια.



Εγώ πάλι, από τότε που γνωρίζω προσωπικά κάποιους από τους συντελεστές, της ρίχνω μια κριτική ματιά κάθε τόσο. ;)


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...a.131818998960.99891.723618960&type=3&theater


Stop forwarding that crap
To: Me


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 13, 2016)

Σε σημερινό άρθρο περί απλής αναλογικής, αναφέρεται και το απόφθεγμα του Τζέιμς Φρίμαν Κλαρκ _A politician … is a man who thinks of the next election; while the statesman thinks of the next generation_, που είχε αποδοθεί αρχικά στον Άρθουρ Κλαρκ (βλ. εικόνα). 

Στο μεταξύ, πάντως, διορθώθηκε (και μπράβο στον αρμόδιο).


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2017)

*Trump posts fake Abraham Lincoln quote*

By Emily Heil, The Washington Post, February 13
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ncoln-quote/?tid=sm_fb&utm_term=.1acc0f689159

Think of it as FAKE NEWS, only 1800s-style: President Trump on Sunday marked the birthday of Abraham Lincoln by posting a picture of the Lincoln monument and an inspiring quote from our 16th president.

Nice thought. But the quote, “*And in the end, it’s not the years in your life that count, it’s the life in your years,*” almost certainly didn’t come from Lincoln. At first scan, the tip-off should have been that it sounds like something you’d be more likely to read on a sappy retirement card than in the papers of the Great Emancipator.

And a quick Internet search would have revealed that it’s one of those quotes that is widely misattributed to Lincoln; in fact, it probably originated in some 1940s ad copy. Such misquotes are rampant on social media: One collection of “Ridiculous Misquotes” on Pinterest includes gems like Oscar Wilde talking about people with fancy cars (he died before such a thing existed) and self-help-y advice from the notoriously unsentimental Ernest Hemingway.

Looks like the Republican National Committee was the first to post the image to social media, and Trump picked it up a bit later. His son, Donald Jr., followed suit. A White House spokeswoman did not immediately respond to a request for comment. But all the postings remained — well after the fact-check-hashtag-mocking cycle that followed.

Twitter wags posted their own made-up Lincoln sayings […] but the one that might just sum up the incident the best said: “The trouble with quotes on the internet is that it’s difficult to determine whether or not they are genuine.” —Abraham Lincoln​
Εικόνες στη σελίδα της εφημερίδας.


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2017)

Καήκαμε. Αν επιμένει ο Τραμπ να ξεφουρνίζει αποφθέγματα, θα δουλεύουμε υπερωρίες. Στην ωραία ιστορία με την ιρλανδική παροιμία όπως την παρουσιάζει ο Γκάρντιαν, μου άρεσε η διατύπωση «more Irish stereotypes than an Ed Sheeran track». 

Appearing with Irish prime minister Enda Kenny on Thursday, Trump said: “As we stand together with our Irish friends, I’m reminded of that proverb – and this is a good one, this is one I like. I’ve heard it for many many years and I love it.

“Always remember to forget the friends that proved untrue, but never forget to remember those that have stuck by you.”

He added: “A lot of us know that, we know it well. It’s a great phrase.”

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/mar/17/trumps-irish-proverb-causes-derision-on-the-web​


----------



## Earion (Mar 20, 2017)

Source already quoted in Lexilogia.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2017)

Η καταληκτική παράγραφος στο άρθρο του Μιχάλη Τσιντσίνη στην Καθημερινή του περασμένου Σαββάτου, σε σχέση και με εκείνο που είπε ο κ. Τσακαλώτος στη Βουλή για το Survivor («Έτσι κι αλλιώς, μόνοι μας είμαστε, οι εννιά στους δέκα στην Ελλάδα βλέπουν Survivor τώρα... οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος για εντάσεις»):

Οπως κι αν έχει, η υστερομνημονιακή νηνεμία είναι όντως ένα βήμα προόδου, που εξασφάλισε άκον, διά της διάψευσής του, το κόμμα του Βούτση και του Τσακαλώτου. Το είχε πει και ο Τσώρτσιλ, στον λιγότερο γνωστό ορισμό της δημοκρατίας που είχε επινοήσει: «Δημοκρατία σημαίνει να χτυπάει χαράματα το κουδούνι και να είσαι βέβαιος ότι είναι ο γαλατάς». Για μια κοινωνία που πέρασε χωρίς ενδιάμεσους σταθμούς επεξεργασίας από το μίσος στον κυνισμό, δημοκρατία σημαίνει να ανοίγεις το βράδυ την τηλεόραση και να μη βλέπεις κρεμάλες και εμπρησμούς. Να βλέπεις τον Σπαλιάρα.

Με την ευκαιρία, λοιπόν, να σημειώσουμε ότι ο ελκυστικός ορισμός _αποδίδεται_ στον Τσόρτσιλ, αλλά δεν υπάρχει καμιά σχετική τεκμηρίωση.

*Democracy means that if the doorbell rings in the early hours, it is likely to be the milkman.*
— Widely quoted and attributed, but without a documented source.
https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Winston_Churchill


----------



## daeman (Mar 2, 2018)

Δεν είναι της πρώτης δημοτικού, βέβαια, αλλά παρ' όλα αυτά, ben trovato.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 2, 2018)

Ωραίο, και έμαθα και λίγες καινούργιες φράσεις έτσι. Βέβαια το «never underestimate the power of» έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί για τόσα πράγματα που ακόμα δεν είμαι σίγουρος ποιο είναι _όντως_ το πρωτότυπο δεύτερο μέρος...


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2018)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Βέβαια το «never underestimate the power of» έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί για τόσα πράγματα που ακόμα δεν είμαι σίγουρος ποιο είναι _όντως_ το πρωτότυπο δεύτερο μέρος...



Πάντως το παρακάτω είναι από κείμενο του 1877 (New York Academy of Sciences):

Dr. Nash’s paper reminded me of the familiar expression, “never underestimate the power of a woman.” This was coined by an Italian male who was overwhelmed by the spending power of American women. He felt that women’s role in consumerism was a very salient factor in the development of the whole economy.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2018)

daeman said:


> Δεν είναι της πρώτης δημοτικού, βέβαια, αλλά παρ' όλα αυτά, ben trovato.



Και γιατί δεν έχουμε φτιάξει αντίστοιχο δικό μας εδώ μέσα;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 2, 2018)

nickel said:


> Πάντως το παρακάτω είναι από κείμενο του 1877 (New York Academy of Sciences):
> 
> Dr. Nash’s paper reminded me of the familiar expression, “never underestimate the power of a woman.” This was coined by an Italian male who was overwhelmed by the spending power of American women. He felt that women’s role in consumerism was a very salient factor in the development of the whole economy.



Α, μάλιστα. Τελικά ήταν (περίπου) το πρώτο αποτέλεσμα στην αυτόματη συμπλήρωση του Γκουγκλ: «never underestimate the power of a woman shirt». Είναι αστείο, με τον τρόπο του.


----------



## Zazula (May 4, 2018)

Ο Κάνιε Γουεστ χρησιμοποιεί ένα απόφευγμα για να αποφύγει περαιτέρω κλιμάκωση της κατακραυγής εναντίον του για όσα είπε περί σκλαβιάς: http://www.newsweek.com/kanye-west-harriet-tubman-slavery-908484
Η ανάλυση στο ζνοψ: https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/harriet-tubman-quote/
Το νήμα μας για τον όρο abolitionist: https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11702-abolitionists


----------



## Zazula (Oct 23, 2018)

Ivanka Trump Misquoted Socrates and Twitter Is Having a Field Day


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 26, 2019)

The more you sweat in peace, the less you bleed in war. *Εδώ* αποδίδεται στον στρατηγό Σβάρτσκοπφ. Αλλού στο διαδίκτυο αποδίδεται γενικώς «στους Σπαρτιάτες».
Η έρευνα μόλις ξεκίνησε.


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2019)

Η πιο αξιόπιστη πηγή που βρήκα, που όμως ταυτόχρονα μας στέλνει σε 4 άλλες κατευθύνσεις, είναι η παρακάτω. Και δεν έχει ούτε τον πιο πρόσφατο Σβάρτσκοπφ ούτε τους πιο παλιούς Σπαρτιάτες!

https://books.google.gr/books?id=F7... in peace, the less you bleed in war"&f=false


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2019)

Συνήθως αποδίδεται στον Μαρκ Τουέιν, αλλά και στους Σάμιουελ Τζόνσον, Βενιαμίν Φραγκλίνο, Λίνκολν κ.ά., χωρίς καμιά γνήσια επιβεβαιωμένη πηγή για κανέναν.

*(It is) better to keep your mouth shut and appear stupid than to open it and remove all doubt.
Καλύτερα να κρατάς το στόμα σου κλειστό και να σε περνούν για ηλίθιο παρά να το ανοίγεις και να διαλύεις κάθε αμφιβολία.*

https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Mark_Twain#Misattributed
https://newengland.com/today/living/humor/mark-twain-didnt-say-that-incorrect-quotes/


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 14, 2019)

Σε Γκρούτσο Μαρξ μου κάνει.


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> Σε Γκρούτσο Μαρξ μου κάνει.



Πάντως σε ενδομαρξικό πόλεμο το βρήκα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2019)

_It's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog_

Αποδίδεται (χωρίς τεκμηρίωση σύμφωνα με τα *Wikiquotes*) στον Μαρκ Τουέιν, έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί τεκμηριωμένα από τον πρόεδρο των ΗΠΑ Ντ. Αϊζενχάουερ (ό.π.) και μια απόδοση που θα είχα να προτείνω είναι:

*Σημασία δεν έχει το μέγεθος του σκύλου στον τσαμπουκά αλλά το μέγεθος του τσαμπουκά στον σκύλο*


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2019)

Καλό είναι να καταγράψουμε ένα από τα πιο συνηθισμένα αποφεύγματα του Γκάντι (πρώτο και καλύτερο στα Misattributed του Wikiquote) που χρησιμοποίησε ο πρωθυπουργός στη Θεσσαλονίκη και επισημαίνουν τα Ellinika Hoaxes και, στα Μεζεδάκια του, ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος.

Η πιο συνηθισμένη αγγλική διατύπωση:

*First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win.*

Ο πρωθυπουργός το είπε: «Πρώτα σε αγνοούν, μετά σε κοροϊδεύουν, μετά σε πολεμούν, μετά τους νικάς.»

Σχετικές πληροφορίες και στο snopes.com: https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/first-they-ignore-you/


----------



## Zazula (Dec 8, 2020)

Παρά τα πολλά του ευρήματα (βλ. σχετικές γκουγκλεύσεις) το «They certainly give very strange names to diseases» που αποδίδεται στον Πλάτωνα μου φαίνεται σχεδόν σίγουρο απόφευγμα (δεν εμφανίζεται λ.χ. στο wikiquote), αλλά ας κάμω μιαν επίκληση στη συλλογική λεξιλογική σοφία για επιβεβαίωση. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 8, 2020)

Zazula said:


> Παρά τα πολλά του ευρήματα (βλ. σχετικές γκουγκλεύσεις) το «They certainly give very strange names to diseases» που αποδίδεται στον Πλάτωνα μου φαίνεται σχεδόν σίγουρο απόφευγμα (δεν εμφανίζεται λ.χ. στο wikiquote), αλλά ας κάμω μιαν επίκληση στη συλλογική λεξιλογική σοφία για επιβεβαίωση. :)


Yes, he said, they do certainly give very strange and newfangled names to diseases.









The Republic: Book III. | SparkNotes


Read the full text of The Republic: Book III..




www.sparknotes.com





Καὶ μάλ᾽, ἔφη· ὡς ἀληθῶς καινὰ ταῦτα καὶ ἄτοπα νοσημάτων ὀνόματα. Πολιτεία Γ [405d]





ΠΛΑΤΩΝ: Πολιτεία







www.greek-language.gr




Και πραγματικώς νέα είναι και αλλόκοτα αυτά τα ονόματα για τις αρρώστιες. (μτφ Ι. Γρυπάρη)


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2020)

Τὸ δὲ ἰατρικῆς, ἦν δ’ ἐγώ, δεῖσθαι ὅτι μὴ τραυμάτων ἕνεκα ἤ τινων ἐπετείων νοσημάτων ἐπιπεσόντων, ἀλλὰ δι’ ἀργίαν τε καὶ δίαιταν οἵαν διήλθομεν, ῥευμάτων τε καὶ πνευμάτων ὥσπερ λίμνας ἐμπιμπλαμένους φύσας τε καὶ κατάρρους νοσήμασιν ὀνόματα τίθεσθαι ἀναγκάζειν τοὺς κομψοὺς ᾿Ασκληπιάδας, οὐκ αἰσχρὸν δοκεῖ;

Καὶ μάλ’, ἔφη· ὡς ἀληθῶς καινὰ ταῦτα καὶ ἄτοπα νοσημάτων ὀνόματα.

Οἷα, ἦν δ’ ἐγώ, ὡς οἶμαι, οὐκ ἦν ἐπ’ ᾿Ασκληπιοῦ.
 Well, I said, and to require the help of medicine, not when a wound has to be cured, or on occasion of an epidemic, but just because, by indolence and a habit of life such as we have been describing, men fill themselves with waters and winds, as if their bodies were a marsh, compelling the ingenious sons of Asclepius to find more names for diseases, such as flatulence and catarrh; is not this, too, a disgrace?

Yes, he said, they do certainly give very strange and newfangled names to diseases.

Yes, I said, and I do not believe that there were any such diseases in the days of Asclepius.


----------



## antongoun (Dec 8, 2020)

Πριν από λίγα χρόνια μετέφρασα από τα αγγλικά ένα βιβλιαράκι με αποφθέγματα, και έπεσα πάνω σε τρία "αποφεύγματα" (ωραία λέξη). Οπότε, προσθέτω τα δύο από αυτά σε αυτή τη συλλογή - θα προσθέσω και το τρίτο κάποια άλλη στιγμή:

1) *One word frees us of all the weight and pain of life: that word is love*
Αποδίδεται στον Σοφοκλή, και απ' ό,τι είδα τότε η πηγή _της έμπνευσης_ είναι όντως ο Σοφοκλής, _Οἰδίπους ἐπὶ Κολωνῷ_, στ. 1616, αλλά ποτέ ο Οιδίποδας δεν είπε κάτι τόσο γενικό περί αγάπης στις κόρες του τις τελευταίες του στιγμές. Στην πραγματικότητα, όπως μεταφέρει ο αγγελιαφόρος, τους είπε:

_… κοὐκέτι/ τὴν δυσπόνητον ἕξετ᾽ ἀμφ᾽ ἐμοὶ τροφήν·/ σκληρὰν μέν, οἶδα, παῖδες· *ἀλλ᾽ ἓν γὰρ μόνον/ *_*τὰ πάντα λύει ταῦτ᾽ ἔπος μοχθήματα./ τὸ γὰρ φιλεῖν οὐκ ἔστιν ἐξ ὅτου πλέον/ *_*ἢ τοῦδε τἀνδρὸς ἔσχεθ᾽*, οὗ τητώμεναι/ τὸ λοιπὸν ἤδη τὸν βίον διάξετον._

και σε μετάφραση Μαρωνίτη:

_κι εδώ θα σταματήσει/ πολύμοχθη η φροντίδα σας για την τροφή μου./ Ήταν σκληρή, το ξέρω, κόρες μου, *αλλά μια λέξη φτάνει/ να πληρώσει τον μεγάλο μόχθο σας·/ άλλος κανείς, όσο εγώ, δεν σας αγάπησε· *τώρα θα στερηθείτε/ την αγάπη μου για την υπόλοιπη ζωή σας._

(στα αγγλικά: _*Yet just one word turns all those toils to nothing: you have been treated as friends by no one more than by this man;* and now you will have me with you no longer, through all your days to come._) 

2) *If I had a flower for every time I thought of you… I would walk through my garden forever*
Αυτό αποδίδεται στον ποιητή λόρδο Άλφρεντ Τέννυσον, και πριν ασχοληθώ εγώ με την έρευνα για τη γνησιότητα της πατρότητάς του είχαν ασχοληθεί άλλοι, οπότε έμαθα ότι ο στίχος μάλλον ανήκει σε μια σύγχρονη ποιήτρια ονόματι Claudia Grandi και ότι το 2005 μάλλον είναι η πρώτη φορά που αποδίδεται στον Τέννυσον, σε ένα βιβλίο χειροτεχνίας για την κατασκευή καρτών.

Πολύ επικίνδυνα πράγματα αυτά. Τότε προτείναμε στον ξένο εκδοτικό να κρατήσουμε τους ίδιους συγγραφείς αλλά να διαλέξουμε εμείς κάποιο στίχο ή κάποια φράση από το έργο τους που να έχει βγει όντως από την πένα τους, και αυτό έγινε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2020)

Για κάποιο απόφθεγμα (δυστυχώς δεν συγκράτησα ποιο) η πηγή ήταν τελικά μια θεατρική μετάφραση-απόδοση μιας αρχαίας τραγωδίας (δηλαδή ούτε καν μια στάνταρ μετάφραση). Εντόπισα την αρχική δημοσίευση στο πρόγραμμα της συγκεκριμένης παράστασης...


----------



## antongoun (Dec 9, 2020)

Το τρίτο "απόφευγμα" εκείνης της μετάφρασης ήταν το "*Every heart sings a song, incomplete, until another heart whispers back**",* που αποδίδεται στον Πλάτωνα, και που κυκλοφορεί σε διάφορες παραλλαγές και στα ελληνικά, αλλά όπως σημειώνει και ένας καθηγητής-αποφευγματοθήρας, η έρευνα σε μια βάση δεδομένων των έργων του Πλάτωνα δείχνει ότι αυτή η φράση δεν υπάρχει ούτε στο _Συμπόσιο _ούτε πουθενά αλλού. Έψαξα (δοκιμάζοντας πιθανές λέξεις-κλειδιά ή έστω θέματα-κλειδιά) το Συμπόσιο μήπως έβρισκα τουλάχιστον το σημείο που "ενέπνευσε" και αυτό το πιασάρικο απόφθεγμα, αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να βρω καμία φράση που έστω να μοιάζει. Αυτό που βρήκα (κάπως) ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι η συγκεκριμένη φράση νοηματικά έχει κάποια σχέση με τον αριστοφανικό μύθο του ανδρόγυνου και την αναζήτηση "του άλλου μισού", ο οποίος όντως περιέχεται στο _Συμπόσιο_.


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2021)

Η σωστή εκδοχή του ορισμού που δίνει ο Φίλιπ Ντικ στην πραγματικότητα:
*Reality is that which, when you stop believing in it, doesn't go away.*

Από το "How to Build a Universe That Doesn't Fall Apart Two Days Later", εισαγωγή στο _I Hope I Shall Arrive Soon_.
It was always my hope, in writing novels and stories which asked the question “What is reality?”, to some day get an answer. This was the hope of most of my readers, too. Years passed. I wrote over thirty novels and over a hundred stories, and still I could not find out what was real. One day a girl college student in Canada asked me to define reality for her, for a paper she was writing for her philosophy class. She wanted a one-sentence answer. I thought about it and finally said, “Reality is that which, when you stop believing in it, doesn't go away.” That's all I could come up with. That was back in 1972. Since then I haven't been able to define reality any more lucidly.​
Κυκλοφορεί, ακόμα και σε βιβλία, η εκδοχή «Reality is that which, when you stop believing in it, *it* doesn't go away», η οποία ενοχλεί εμάς που βλέπουμε δύο υποκείμενα (which... it) σε αυτήν.


----------



## daeman (Jan 3, 2021)

nickel said:


> Η σωστή εκδοχή του ορισμού που δίνει ο Φίλιπ Ντικ στην πραγματικότητα:
> *Reality is that which, when you stop believing in it, doesn't go away.*



Έτσι ακριβώς στον έντυπο τόμο. Και συνεχίζει:

But the problem is a real one, not a mere intellectual game. Because today we live in a society in which spurious realities are manufactured by the media, by governments, by big corporations, by religious groups, political groups - and the electronic hardware exists by which to deliver these pseudo-worlds right into the heads of the reader, the viewer, the listener.
[...]
I ask in my writing, "What is real?" because unceasingly we are bombarded with pseudo-realities manufactured by very sophisticated people using very sophisticated electronic mechanisms. I do not distrust their motives; I distrust their power. They have a lot of it. And it is an astonishing power: that of creating whole universes, universes of the mind.

Κι αν ίσχυε μια πριν από 40 χρόνια που γράφτηκε αυτή η εισαγωγή, φαντάσου σήμερα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2021)

Απόφευγμα όνομα και πράμα.

Το απόφθεγμα: "Never in the field of human conflict was so much owed by so many to so few." ~ Winston Churchill, August 21, 1940


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2021)

daeman said:


> Το απόφθεγμα: "Never in the field of human conflict was so much owed by so many to so few." ~ Winston Churchill, August 21, 1940


Ε, ναι, αν έλεγε ο Μπόρις το ίδιο με του Τσόρτσιλ, θα νομίζαμε ότι αναφέρεται σε δανειολήπτες και τραπεζίτες...
(Πω πω, είχα καιρό να πω κάτι τόσο λαϊκιστικό!)


----------



## antongoun (Jan 21, 2022)

Κυκλοφορεί στο διαδίκτυο ένα ποίημα με τίτλο "Μαθαίνεις" ("Y uno aprende"), που υποτίθεται ότι είναι του Μπόρχες και η απόδοσή του στα ελληνικά αποδίδεται άλλοτε σε κάποιον Δημήτρη Καλομοίρη και άλλοτε στον μεταφραστή Δημήτρη Καλοκύρη. _Οπωσδήποτε δεν είναι του Καλοκύρη_, και μάλλον ούτε του Καλομοίρη (δεν ξέρουμε ποιος είναι), αφού συχνά αυτή η τελευταία αναφορά συνοδεύεται από παραπομπή στην έκδοση των ποιημάτων του Μπόρχες από τις εκδόσεις Ελληνικά Γράμματα ή Πατάκη. Και στις δύο αυτές εκδόσεις μεταφραστής είναι ο Δημήτρης Καλοκύρης, ο οποίος δεν μετέφρασε ποτέ τέτοιο ποίημα.

Το ίδιο το ποίημα φαίνεται ότι είναι ψευδεπίγραφο, και κυρίαρχη άποψη είναι ότι γράφτηκε από μια 19χρονη Αμερικανίδα το 1971, τη Verónica Shoffstall. Ωστόσο, ακόμα και αυτό αμφισβητείται.

Edit:
Επείγουσα απορία: Αν κάποιος θέλει να βάλει κάποιους στίχους από αυτό το ποίημα ως μότο στο βιβλίο του, πώς γίνεται η παραπομπή; Γράφουμε "Αγνώστου"; 

​​


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2022)

antongoun said:


> Επείγουσα απορία: Αν κάποιος θέλει να βάλει κάποιους στίχους από αυτό το ποίημα ως μότο στο βιβλίο του, πώς γίνεται η παραπομπή; Γράφουμε "Αγνώστου";


Ναι, «Αγνώστου». Υποθέτω ότι, αν αφήσεις και τη μετάφραση του αγνώστου, θα πρέπει να γράψεις «Αγνώστου ποιητή και αγνώστου μεταφραστή». Οπότε καλύτερα να κάνεις δική σου μετάφραση.


----------



## antongoun (Jan 21, 2022)

nickel said:


> Ναι, «Αγνώστου». Υποθέτω ότι, αν αφήσεις και τη μετάφραση του αγνώστου, θα πρέπει να γράψεις «Αγνώστου ποιητή και αγνώστου μεταφραστή». Οπότε καλύτερα να κάνεις δική σου μετάφραση.


:)
Ναι, αυτό έκανα. Ευχαριστώ, Νίκελ.


----------

